# Seguimento Litoral Norte - Março 2017



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## cookie (1 Mar 2017 às 10:03)

bom dia!
céu bastante negro por sao mamede infesta com 12 graus. chuviscos fracos para já.
Foto de hoje de manhã


----------



## jonas (1 Mar 2017 às 10:09)

Boas,
De volta a Paredes, chuva moderada e 11 graus atuais.
Vento fraco a moderado de oeste.
Ja fiz a encomenda do novo transmissor dos dados da estaçao ( esta estragado) espero que chegue sexta ou sabado.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (2 Mar 2017 às 10:30)

Caiu a pouco um aguaceiro fraco


----------



## cookie (2 Mar 2017 às 17:36)

Cenário em Azurara à hora de almoço.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (2 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Máxima de 13,3º por aqui. Estou ansioso pelo dia de amanhã, espero ver alguma neve, nem que seja uns flocos durante uns minutinhos  Já criei essa expectativa, sei que o mais certo é acabar desiludido.


----------



## jonas (2 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Boa noite,
O dia de hoje foi nublado mas nao choveu nada.
Vento de oeste.
Estou ansioso por este evento, pode ser a despedida em grande!Estou com espectativas para surpresas (sempre acima dos 400m).


----------



## AJCS (3 Mar 2017 às 07:23)

Bom dia.
Já chuva moderamente à várias horas.

1005 mar
8,8°c
Hum. >95%


Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 07:27)

Boas,
Chove moderado por vezes forte
Tatual:7.1 graus
Vento de O/NO


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 07:34)

Já está muito frio, com *5,7º* atuais a cota já deve andar nos 900\1000m...


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 07:46)

Sigo com 8,3mm e temperatura em queda, com *5,4º* atuais....


----------



## guimeixen (3 Mar 2017 às 07:49)

Bom dia,

Chuva moderada neste momento. 8,4mm acumulados e 7,2°C.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 07:49)

7°c a chave para ver neve a cotas baixas está entre as 18h e as 24h.

Vamos ver se temos sorte.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2017 às 07:59)

Bom dia,

Arrefeceu bastante sigo com *6,7ºC *e chuva com pingas grossas.
Acumulados *13,7mm *

Neste momento já neva na Gralheira, Serra de Montemuro (~1100m)


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2017 às 08:28)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio e chuvoso, sigo com 7.8 ºc e* 22 mm* acumulados. 

Chove moderado com gotas grossas e frias


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 08:32)

11mm e 5º


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2017 às 08:57)

Neva intensamente na Gralheira


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 09:31)

A temperatura para já está muito elevada para haver surpresas por aqui, sigo com *5º* e chuva.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2017 às 09:34)

*23.2 mm* acumulados e 7.6 ºc


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2017 às 10:15)

Serra da Peneda , Arcos de Valdevez


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2017 às 10:25)

Serra da Freita esta manhã:


----------



## Aristocrata (3 Mar 2017 às 10:28)

Bom dia.

Neste momento vai chovendo fraco, quase a acabar o evento de "chuva forte".
O *acumulado* está nos *20,1 mm*.
Tivemos chuva moderada, por vezes forte.
O vento sopra fraco, de pois de ter soprado moderado a meio da madrugada.
O tempo está fresco, acredito que só nevará (para já) acima dos 1000 metros nas zonas altas do nosso litoral - há muita humidade ainda. Mais para o interior a humidade já é mais baixa e por isso acredito até a cota inferior a 900 metros.

*Tactual: 6,6ºC
Hr: 93%*​


----------



## Thomar (3 Mar 2017 às 10:37)

*NEVE ESTÁ A IMPEDIR CRIANÇAS DE IREM À ESCOLA*
_
3 MAR 2017 10:23 // NUNO NORONHA // NOTÍCIAS // COM LUSA

O transporte escolar das crianças de Castro Laboreiro até à vila de Melgaço, no Alto Minho, não operou esta sexta-feira (03/03) de manhã devido à queda de neve que se fez sentir durante a madrugada, informou a Proteção Civil municipal._

_Segundo o responsável pela Proteção Civil municipal, Luís Matos,* "o nevão que caiu durante a madrugada de hoje apanhou todos de surpresa uma vez que a previsão apontava para a queda de neve a partir das 15:00".*

"Fomos apanhados de surpresa. Os meios já estão no terreno mas não fomos a tempo de garantir a circulação do transporte escolar das crianças do primeiro ciclo de Castro Laboreiro para o centro escolar da vila", explicou, em declarações à agência Lusa.

De acordo com Luís Matos "apenas foram à escola os alunos transportados por viaturas particulares".

Segundo aquele responsável "para o final do dia está previsto um agravamento das condições meteorológicas, com descida da quota de queda de neve".

"Estamos a avaliar a situação para garantir o regresso dos alunos a casa", disse, garantindo que "nas aldeias de Lamas de Mouro e Cubalhão as estradas estão circuláveis".

artigo do parceiro:Nuno Noronha_


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 10:50)

A temperatura estabilizou, o que não é muito bom sinal. Sigo com* 5,3º* e chuva.


----------



## AnDré (3 Mar 2017 às 11:08)

Castro Laboreiro:


Lamas de Mouro:


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 11:17)

Estamos a chegar à hora do tudo ou nada, a partir das 13\14h será a altura em que a cota estará mais baixa, prolongando-se até ao final do dia.
Para já, sem surpresa, estão *5,5º *e chove fraco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:46)

*Ventos fortes fazem estragos em Barcelos*
03 mar, 2017 - 11:15

Bombeiros estimam que prejuízos nas instalações de cinco empresas sejam elevados.



Foto: DR
Telhados de instalações de cinco empresas da zona industrial da Várzea, concelho de Barcelos, "foram pelo ar" esta sexta-feira, de madrugada, devido a "ventos muito fortes", disse à Lusa fonte do Bombeiros Voluntários de Barcelinhos.

Em declarações à Lusa, o adjunto do comando daquela corporação, Rui Araújo, explicou que o alerta foi dado às 6h19 e disse que as cinco empresas estão a laborar "quase normalmente, embora uma delas, com sete dos seus nove pavilhões afectados, esteja a trabalhar só parcialmente".

"Foram pelo ar, devido aos ventos muito fortes, os telhados de vários pavilhões. Há ainda outras empresas afetadas pelo embate dos destroços. Não é possível ainda adiantar os prejuízos mas tudo indica que são elevados", disse o operacional.

Segundo o adjunto do comando dos voluntários de Barcelinhos, "está uma empresa no local a tratar da limpeza dos destroços".
http://rr.sapo.pt/noticia/77495/ventos_fortes_fazem_estragos_em_barcelos?utm_source=rss


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 11:53)

Temperatura em queda com este aguaceiro, desceu de 5,6º para 5,2º, ainda assim insuficiente para ver água-neve....


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2017 às 12:18)

Mais umas fotos da Serra da Freita


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2017 às 13:25)

Trovoada e granizo há pouco em Gaia


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2017 às 13:26)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Trovoada e granizo há pouco em Gaia



Bem me parecia ter ouvido um ronco distante 

Por aqui sigo com *28 mm* acumulados, chove com pingas grossas 

8.5 ºc actuais


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 13:32)

Só neva a 500 M nesta zona se tiver 3°c aqui caso contrário é para esquecer. 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 13:32)

Vem ai chuvada!
Tatual: 7.5 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Para já sem surpresas aqui, com* 5,1º *e chuva... Vamos ver o que acontece de tarde, o evento ainda nem começou


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 13:51)

Cai um aguaceiro forte e mesmo assim a temperatura desce pouco, acho que posso esquecer a neve


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 14:04)

Caiu granizo há 5 min, fez descer um pouco a temperatura.
7 graus actuais


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2017 às 14:10)

grande aguaceiro de granizo agora mesmo por sao mamede infesta!!
antes desta "granizada" a temperatura era de 7 graus. não sei como ficou depois...


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2017 às 14:35)

Chove bem, o acumulado está nos *30 mm*. 

ISEP: *30.7 mm*:

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/

EDIT: granizo agora !


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 14:40)

Daqui por 1\2 horas a temperatura vai descer, primeiro porque se aproxima o fim do dia e também porque vamos ter entrada de mais frio. 
Acredito que nevará aos 400\500m sem acumulação. Estão *4,8º* por agora.


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 14:53)

Continua a chover a temperatura a baixar lentamente.
Tatual:7.4 graus
Muito escuro a oeste


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 15:21)

O meu pai ligou-se a dizer que está em Baiao e começou a nevar há 10 min!
A cota deve andar nos 600m


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2017 às 15:27)

deve ter chovido bem por azurara.



upload my photo on internet


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2017 às 15:33)

E uma das minhas apps dá neve e chuva para vila do conde hoje eheheh





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 15:39)

Apesar das abertas a temperatura está a descer estou é com medo que falte a precipitação agora


----------



## SLM (3 Mar 2017 às 15:42)

Neva na zona do Viso (entre Fafe e Celorico de Basto).

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1293861860695136&id=265303020217697

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 15:47)

A chave está aqui entre as 21h e 24h


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 15:58)

Chove bem a 25 min
A temperatura esta cair muito bem , nos ultimo said 5 min caiu 0.8 graus!
Agora 6.1 graus


----------



## VILA REAL (3 Mar 2017 às 16:01)

Quer-me parecer que foi mais uma desilusão.
De acordo com a saída das 12z do GFS a precipitação vai diminuir com a entrada de ar frio.
O habitual.
Talvez Abril ainda traga uma surpresa... mas não acredito.

(agora caem uns flocos minúsculos no meio da chuva)


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 16:17)

Depois de um trovao e queda de granizo, a chuva parou, Tatual:6.4 graus a subir


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 16:25)

4,5º e só chuva  Pena não aparecer um aguaceiro que faça descer a temperatura, tem sido sempre aguaceiros muito fracos.


----------



## Stinger (3 Mar 2017 às 16:29)

Cada granizada em Valongo e pareceu me cair água neve


----------



## SLM (3 Mar 2017 às 16:45)

Granizo em Fafe (cidade)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 16:50)

Água neve aqui.  50\50


----------



## frusko (3 Mar 2017 às 16:54)

a pouco granizo em Fafe


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 16:57)

No próximo aguaceiro acho que vai ser só neve a temperatura baixou bastante. *3,3º* de momento e abertas.


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 16:58)

Boas,
Em Baiao continuou a nevar ate as 16h, mas nao pegou, a partir dessa hora , talvez ja tenha acumulacao


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 17:05)

Alguem sabe se esta a nevar na A4 (tunel do Marao)?


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 17:16)

Aqui espero ansiosamente o próximo aguaceiro, estão apenas 3,3º e no último aguaceiro era muita neve misturada com chuva. 
Acho que é hoje que vejo nevar!


----------



## frusko (3 Mar 2017 às 17:20)

neve serras de fafe


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2017 às 17:29)

Há momentos no meu terraço:


Sigo com 6.3 ºc actuais


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 17:36)

Granizo muito forte!


----------



## efcm (3 Mar 2017 às 17:45)

Agora junto a área  de serviço de Antuã granizo com fartura


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 17:52)

Esta a cair agua misturada com granizo/gelo


----------



## Stinger (3 Mar 2017 às 17:59)

Acham que a noite da para subir á freita ?


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Boa tarde,

Tive esta tarde na serra da Cabreira (Vieira Do Minho) a cerca de 900m de altitude (temperatura: 2-3 graus). Acumulação de neve só mesmo a partir dos 950-1000m. Como já foi dito várias vezes, o problema é a humidade muito elevada com estas entradas atlânticas !!! De regresso à casa apercebi-me lá fora que houve queda de granizo de pequena dimensão.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 18:28)

5°c o Marão deve estar brutal

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 18:37)

No momento que a chuva passou a neve limpou ahahah que sorte que tenho


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 18:37)

Chove bem, 6 graus


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

Meteofan disse:


> No momento que a chuva passou a neve limpou ahahah que sorte que tenho


Vêem outros a caminho.


----------



## Snifa (3 Mar 2017 às 18:44)

Boas, 

*36.4 mm* acumulados e 7.2ºc actuais, de momento não chove.


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

*25,4mm* acumulado 
De momento céu quase limpo e *3,1º*


----------



## cookie (3 Mar 2017 às 19:02)

Finalmente em casa depois de um dia que parecia não acabar... Granizo na berma da ligação A41-A28.
Foto à hora de almoço quando começou um aguaceiro de granizo




Fotos de há pouco

















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 19:20)

Alguma neve agora, com alguma chuva misturada, *2,9º*


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 19:30)

E agora a hora chave....


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Já há muito pouca precipitação, infelizmente


----------



## MarioCabral (3 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo, na zona da Trofa pelas 17h30 parecia o fim do mundo. Pela Senhora da Hora tudo calmo por agora...


----------



## dopedagain (3 Mar 2017 às 20:13)

Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês
Cotas 800m
1000m
e 1300m


----------



## Luso Meteo (3 Mar 2017 às 20:21)

Volta a água-neve...


----------



## Joaopaulo (3 Mar 2017 às 20:26)

Boas,
O acumulado do dia está nos *21,8mm*

Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ao final da tarde, com uma célula a descarregar no mar :




Neste momento estão *7,4ºC* e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de WNW.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 21:03)

3°c aos 500 M faltou a precipitação 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 21:07)

Ainda ha aguaceiros (poucos) no mar......e preciso ter sorte


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 21:27)

2°c que pena...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ZeppY (3 Mar 2017 às 21:37)

Cheguei agora de Arouca/Freita. Nevou a 400/450m altitude mas acumulação só a partir de 500m (Sr da Mó) por volta das 18h, Freita acumulação a partir dos 900m durante a tarde, final da tarde foi quando caiu na Mó deve ter acumulado a menor altitude mas os aguaceiros passaram todos ao lado menos o da Sr da Mó às 18h. Em outra nota as 15h caía chuva e neve em Chão D'Ave 450/500m e um aguaceiro anterior acumulou na zona da Abelheira 500/600m alguma neve talvez pelas 14h30 pois vi acumulação na beira da estrada e floresta.

P.S. Foi um evento semelhante ao do ano passado.


----------



## jonas (3 Mar 2017 às 21:41)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 2°c que pena...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Parece que Veem ai 2 aguaceiros na nossa direcao, pelo radar


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 22:04)

jonas disse:


> Parece que Veem ai 2 aguaceiros na nossa direcao, pelo radar


Ja estou em casa.la cima  estavam 2 °c as 21h00 . Por aqui 4°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (3 Mar 2017 às 22:15)

Boas,

dia frio por cá e com a presença de aguaceiros. Por volta das 18H formou-se este belíssimo arco íris. Já não via um assim tão brilhante há bastante tempo.


Fotos tiradas junto ao aeródromo:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 23:15)

Aguaceiro 3°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 23:16)

Este para onde for é  de neve  acima dos 400 M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 23:25)

Água neveeeeeeeee

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 23:26)

Pessoal de Paços Penafiel vai pra i

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 23:35)

Continua a cair

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (3 Mar 2017 às 23:39)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## João Pedro (3 Mar 2017 às 23:51)

E hoje à tarde a Frecha da Mizarela estava assim! 
0ºC foi a mínima registada durante o tempo que estive lá em cima, mas com a ventania que estava a sensação térmica era muito inferior. Agreste mas valeu bem a "loucura" de me meter no carro a seguir ao almoço, chegar lá acima com imenso nevoeiro e voltar para trás uma hora depois! 
Ver em HD.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Mar 2017 às 00:19)

Este eco amarelo fez toda a diferença é assim foi visível a neve a tocar no chão. 








Imagino no cruzeiro


----------



## jonas (4 Mar 2017 às 08:02)

Bom dia,
Aqui deve ter caida tambem agua neve!
Pena nao estar acordado.
Acima dos 400m secalhar foi so neve pura.
Veem ai uns aguaceiros ( pode ser que tragam surpresas)
Tatual:5 graus


----------



## Joaopaulo (4 Mar 2017 às 16:31)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *4,4ºC* 

Ao final da manhã ainda tirei fotos as serras para o interior, a visibilidade não eram nada boa, aproveitei os instantes em que o sol batia nas serras, aqui ficam duas:

Serra de Montemuro





E a Serra da Freita




Neste momento céu nublado, sigo com *10,7ºC* e vento de SW a *18km/h*


----------



## cookie (4 Mar 2017 às 17:31)

Ontem à noite pelas 23:00 o meu marido disse que caiu uma muito forte granizada. Até foi ver o que se passava por duas vezes. Que parecia que o granizo ia entrar em casa... 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (4 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

E hoje em mais uma caminhada no Parque Nacional.. Ao fundo o Gerês e o Larouco vistos do Muro na Serra Amarela. com grande acumulação acima dos 1000m
Em alguns locais era tanto que não se distinguia o trilho da urze.  e tive a sorte de encontrar umas pegadas de lobo e foi só seguir


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

Boa noite. Parece que está chuva a entrar a norte... ou será virga?


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2017 às 20:39)

Nos bungalows da Peneda quando neva o cenário fica assim.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (4 Mar 2017 às 21:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Nos bungalows da Peneda quando neva o cenário fica assim.


Não consigo ver.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (4 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Boa noite! 
Chuva fraca (miudinha), vento fraco de SO
Sensação térmica demasiado baixa


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2017 às 00:25)

Boa noite.

O dia de 6ª feira terminou com um* acumulado* de* 36,8 mm*.
Ainda cheguei a ver água-neve pelas 18h, num aguaceiro moderado - nessa altura desloquei-me aos 530 mts do Monte do Pilar, mas já tinha terminado de chover. Não havia nada no solo. Como esperava a humidade estava alta para surpresas. Na altura mais propícia (entre as 21h e as 24h) não estive cá e não sei que alguma coisa caiu; acredito que sim, pelo menos a partir dos 350 metros...

O dia de sábado, marcado pelos aguaceiros de madrugada, terminou com *8,4 mm acumulados*.
A chuva fraca regressou após as 21h (que eu visse...).
O céu permanece encoberto, uma atmosfera densa, saturada. Para já ainda nada acumulou mas não deverá tardar.
O vento está a soprar fraco de SSO.
Grande acumulação de neve que observei aqui de perto, a meio da tarde. O Alvão, o Marão, a Aboboreira e o Montemuro estavam de pasmar - nomeadamente o Marão hoje tinha uma excelente camada virada para Oeste (noutros episódios deste inverno não vi tanta).

*Tactual: 8,5ºC
Hr: 95%*​Continuação de excelente fim de semana.


----------



## Joaopaulo (5 Mar 2017 às 11:54)

Boas,

Por aqui tudo tapado, nevoeiro cerrada e morrinha, o acumulado está nos *3mm* 

Neste momento *12,6ºC* e vento fraco de WSW


----------



## dopedagain (5 Mar 2017 às 12:45)

Ontem do Muro da Serra Amarela para o Gerês!


----------



## Snifa (5 Mar 2017 às 16:09)

Boa tarde,

chove certinho e persistente, sigo com *9 mm* acumulados, 13.6 ºc actuais.

Ontem o acumulado ficou nos* 4.2 mm*.


----------



## jonas (5 Mar 2017 às 17:15)

Boas,
Encontro-me no Porto, aqui esta nevoeiro e chove persistente.
A temperatura esta nos 12.6 graus (termometro do lidl)


----------



## Aristocrata (5 Mar 2017 às 23:56)

Boa noite.

Por cá tivemos um dia muito cinzento, com chuva fraca mas constante.
O vento foi soprando fraco a moderado, com algumas rajadas a partir do final da tarde.
O *acumulado* é de *12,7 mm*. É bom para infiltração nas terras.
*
Tactual: 12,6ºC
Hr: 96%*​
*Uma boa semana!*


----------



## Snifa (6 Mar 2017 às 07:26)

Bom dia, 

ontem o acumulado ficou nos *10.2 mm*.

Neste momento sigo com 13.6ºc e* 2 mm* acumulados.

Nevoeiro fechado, chuva fraca persistente


----------



## jonas (6 Mar 2017 às 17:12)

Boa tarde,
Dia de chuva fraca a moderado e persistente durante   a manha e ceu nublado durante a tarde.
Vento de oeste.
Pelos vistos nos proximo a dias vêm temperaturas de 25 graus.
Muito calor para março...


----------



## cookie (6 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

jonas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia de chuva fraca a moderado e persistente durante   a manha e ceu nublado durante a tarde.
> Vento de oeste.
> Pelos vistos nos proximo a dias vêm temperaturas de 25 graus.
> Muito calor para março...


Cenário idêntico por VC.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (6 Mar 2017 às 17:58)

O dia de hoje acumulou *6,8mm*, mas de tarde já tivemos uma amostra do que vem aí: Tempo quente para a altura do ano...
Sigo com *13º* de momento depois de uma máxima agradável de* 16º*
O mês segue com cerca de *50mm* acumulados.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (6 Mar 2017 às 23:12)

Boa noite! Dia de céu nublado, sem chuva até ao momento
Noite agradável com uma brisa leve


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

Boa noite.

Dia de chuva até início da tarde. Pelas 23h ainda apanhei chuvisco em boa parte do caminho entre Paredes e Paços de Ferreira.
O vento soprou em geral fraco a moderado de OSO. Agora está calmo.
O *acumulado* de hoje é de* 8,4 mm*.
O *total mensal* está nos *71,6 mm*.


----------



## jonas (7 Mar 2017 às 14:08)

Boas,
Dia "sem história ", céu todo encoberto e uma ligeira brisa.
Tatual:14.5 graus.


----------



## Luso Meteo (7 Mar 2017 às 14:17)

Chuviscos e *14,1º*
Está fresco, amanhã a temperatura vai subir bem, mas é quinta-feira que vamos ter temperaturas muito altas para a época


----------



## JoaoCodeco (7 Mar 2017 às 21:32)

Boa noite! Céu nublado por nuvens altas.
A manha ficou marcada por chuva fraca, parte da tarde sem chuva.
De momento vento norte/ nordeste fraco


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia,

Nevoeiro cerrado sigo com *8,8ºC* e vento moderado de Leste.


----------



## MarioCabral (8 Mar 2017 às 08:18)

Bom dia,

Início da manhã com nevoeiro. A ver se isto levanta...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (8 Mar 2017 às 08:44)

Bom dia! Céu nublado por nuvens altas
Vento fraco de NO


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mar 2017 às 10:11)

Céu pouco nublado e* 15*º atuais.
Hoje vai certamente ultrapassar os 20º


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mar 2017 às 12:29)

Sigo já com *19,1º*, vai certamente acima de 20º


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mar 2017 às 13:40)

*21.2º*


----------



## jonas (8 Mar 2017 às 14:06)

21 graus


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mar 2017 às 14:43)

Máxima até agora de *22,3*º


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mar 2017 às 16:33)

A máxima hoje a ficar-se pelos *22,3º*, por agora sigo com* 20,4º*
Amanhã deverá chegar ou ultrapassar os 25º


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Mar 2017 às 16:40)

Perto de Entre-os-Rios, Várzea do Douro a 39m de altitude, vai com *25,4ºC* 

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOVR3


----------



## guimeixen (8 Mar 2017 às 18:07)

Boa tarde,

Hoje o dia começou fresquinho e com nevoeiro. Máxima de 22,8ºC.

De manhã saí de casa com nevoeiro mas um pouco antes de chegar à estação dos comboios, que é a subir, já não havia nenhum nevoeiro. Ainda fiz um paragem rápida para tirar umas fotos.
Eu tenho algumas plantas na varanda e uma coisa que nunca aconteceu foi elas ficarem com orvalho mas hoje estavam carregadas. Não sei o porquê de só terem ficado com orvalho hoje pois já tivemos muitos dias com nevoeiro.




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Fog by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


Até a teia desta aranha que anda a viver no meu pinheiro à mais de 1 mês ficou com orvalho:




Dew on spider web by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Dew on spider web by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Aristocrata (8 Mar 2017 às 19:41)

Boa noite.

Ontem ainda tivemos chuva fraca\chuvisco ao longo da manhã, de tarde já esteve seco mas nublado.
Hoje o céu apresentou-se  parcialmente nublado principalmente nuvens médias\altas, sendo que até início da manhã tivemos nevoeiro.
Vento a soprar em geral fraco.
A tarde foi muito agradável, primavera em antecipação - e como cresceu a relva durante o dia - não é exagero, é mesmo observação real! No final da semana passada, deitei sulfato de amónio (o objectivo é "matar" o musgo) em toda a relva - o vendedor já me tinha prevenido: "Vai ver como cresce muito rápido.". Verdade, se até ontem o sol escasseou, hoje notei perfeitamente a diferença da manhã para a tarde. 

*Tmín: 7,5ºC
Tmáx: 21,3ºC

Tactual: 14,0ºC
Hr: 80%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (8 Mar 2017 às 19:57)

Ainda estão *14*º


----------



## qwerl (8 Mar 2017 às 23:32)

Boas

Noite fresca mas não muito e dia quentinho Algumas nuvens altas no céu durante todo o dia.

Neste momento a noite segue agradável com o vento a soprar fraco de leste.

Amanhã o Ipma dá uma máxima de 28°C para Aveiro, provavelmente a roçar o recorde para Março, com vento fraco Ainda estamos no Inverno


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 09:50)

*20º*
Mas já?  Enfim hoje é para quebrar recordes, possivelmente...


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Mar 2017 às 10:26)

Bom dia,

Hoje temos sol desde o inicio da manhã, ao contrário de ontem que tivemos nevoeiro. Contudo nota-se ainda uma "corda" ao longo da costa, certamente ainda com nevoeiro. Actuais *17,8ºc*, hoje vai aquecer.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 10:44)

Sigo já com uns quentinhos *22,2º*


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 11:22)

*23,8º*, vai bem acima dos 25º hoje!


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Mar 2017 às 11:37)

*21,2ºc* por aqui e a subir bem.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mar 2017 às 11:42)

Teremos recordes de temperatura máxima?

Vou com 23°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mar 2017 às 11:47)

Bom dia,

Por aqui vai nos 22,1ºC.


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Mar 2017 às 11:50)

O recorde da máxima no Porto (Serra do Pilar) no mês de Março é de 28,5ºc , não me parece que seja possível chegar a tanto.


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mar 2017 às 12:35)

Pela estação que eu sigo, que está a 700m de mim, o vento parece que rodou para SE, intensificou-se, fez a HR descer bastante e a temperatura disparou para *25,2ºC* que marca neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 12:47)

25º


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2017 às 13:07)

Boa tarde, 

dia de Verão por aqui, sigo com *25.3ºc* ( máxima do ano até ao momento)


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Mar 2017 às 13:14)

*24,8ºc* por aqui. A máxima para já


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 13:40)

Por aqui máxima para já de *26,3º*
Por agora sigo com 26,1º


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 13:46)

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOLI4
Alguém me sabe dizer qual será a razao pela qual esta estação está sempre completamente errada? Sempre com temperaturas elevadissimas, humidade baixissima (sempre abaixo de 50%) e pressão muito baixa também...
A estação está instalada na escola secundaria da lixa, e é uma oregon wmr 200, qual será o motivo para tais falhas?


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Mar 2017 às 13:57)

Meteofan disse:


> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOLI4
> Alguém me sabe dizer qual será a razao pela qual esta estação está sempre completamente errada? Sempre com temperaturas elevadissimas, humidade baixissima (sempre abaixo de 50%) e pressão muito baixa também...
> A estação está instalada na escola secundaria da lixa, e é uma oregon wmr 200, qual será o motivo para tais falhas?



Ou estará com algum problema e a precisar de manutenção ou então está mal instalada, talvez esteja exposta à radiação solar, por isso acaba por ter humidade relativa baixa durante o dia e máxima mais elevada. Mas com esse valor de pressão deve estar com alguma avaria.


----------



## Snifa (9 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

Que forno, sigo com *26.3 ºc*


----------



## lmviana (9 Mar 2017 às 14:26)

Meteofan disse:


> https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=IPORTOLI4
> Alguém me sabe dizer qual será a razao pela qual esta estação está sempre completamente errada? Sempre com temperaturas elevadissimas, humidade baixissima (sempre abaixo de 50%) e pressão muito baixa também...
> A estação está instalada na escola secundaria da lixa, e é uma oregon wmr 200, qual será o motivo para tais falhas?


Por a caso sempre me questionei a cerca da pressão dessa estação, desde que a conheço que nunca esteve certa, talvez tenha descalibrado por algum motivo, como se trata de uma escola provavelmente foi algum projecto de anos anteriores e quem a instalou e sabe como funciona até já nem esteja na escola e talvez por isso ninguém faz a manutenção...


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mar 2017 às 14:32)

26,6°C aqui.


----------



## qwerl (9 Mar 2017 às 14:33)

Boa tarde

Bem quente esta tarde com temperatura a volta dos 26/27°C e vento muito fraco... Fantastico  Melhor que muitos dias de verão
Esta um dia de praia espetacular, no entanto ainda há pouca gente a fazer praia, daqui a pouco vou arriscar um mergulho
E pensar que ainda estamos no inverno


----------



## Charlie Moreira (9 Mar 2017 às 15:52)

27°c maravilha 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (9 Mar 2017 às 16:11)

Há meia dúzia de dias tínhamos o tópico cheio de fotos de neve, hoje é isto. Está bonito.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 16:32)

Temp. máxima de *26,8º* hoje, por agora sigo com *25,8º* e céu limpo.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (9 Mar 2017 às 16:55)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Há meia dúzia de dias tínhamos o tópico cheio de fotos de neve, hoje é isto. Está bonito.



Boa tarde Caro Ruipedroo,

Sem dúvida hoje por estas bandas alcançamos a máxima do ano (27-28 graus) !!! Temperatura digna de verão mas convém relembrar que ainda estamos no inverno e há 1 semana atrás tivemos o oposto (chuva, neve e frio).

Cmps


----------



## MarioCabral (9 Mar 2017 às 17:07)

Já em queda, actuais *23,9ºc* e *41%* de humidade relativa. A máxima ficou-se pelos *24,8ºc*.


----------



## jonas (9 Mar 2017 às 17:56)

Boas,
Entrei agora no carro e o termometro marca 27 graus!!!!Que calor!


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Mar 2017 às 18:25)

Boas,

Por aqui mínima de *10,9ºC* e  máxima de *25,7ºC* pelas 17:03h .

Neste momento estão *24ºC* com *42%* de humidade e corre uma brisa de WNW. Excelente final de tarde 

Mais uma vez a estação Bitetos, instalada no vale do Douro, a registar temperaturas brutais, hoje máxima de *30,5ºC *

Deixo aqui uma foto , que tirei ano passado nesta zona:


----------



## guimeixen (9 Mar 2017 às 18:44)

Máxima de *28,4ºC* aqui.


----------



## Luso Meteo (9 Mar 2017 às 19:17)

Depois de uma máxima de *26,8º,* ainda estão uns quentes 18,5º...
A mínima certamente andará nos 12\13º...


----------



## meteoamador (9 Mar 2017 às 21:05)

Boas 
Incrível a máxima de hoje:




neste momento sigo com 19.1°C


----------



## JoaoCodeco (10 Mar 2017 às 00:57)

Boa noite! A máxima do dia 9 foi de 23.8ºC,com a HR nos 53%
Noite calma, sem vento, a temperatura esta nos 13.4


----------



## Joaopaulo (10 Mar 2017 às 08:04)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *14,3ºC *

Neste momento *14,5ºC* e *66% *de humidade. Vento a soprar de Leste / ENE a *20Km/h*

Céu limpo.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mar 2017 às 08:17)

Mínima muito alta por aqui, com *15,1º*!


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mar 2017 às 09:32)

Sigo já com *21,7º*...


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mar 2017 às 11:37)

*24,9º*,  será que hoje ainda vai ser mais quente que ontem?


----------



## guimeixen (10 Mar 2017 às 12:28)

Bom dia,

Vai subindo bem a temperatura, mais quente do que ontem à mesma hora, com *26,3°C*.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mar 2017 às 13:11)

Sigo com *26,2º* neste momento.


----------



## AJCS (10 Mar 2017 às 13:26)

Até agora fico pelos 22,9ºC HR 32%
Mas a pressão atmosférica tem baixado constantemente ao longo das ultimas horas, está 1029 mbar.
A frente fria a anunciar a sua chegada.


----------



## Aristocrata (10 Mar 2017 às 14:36)

Boa tarde.

Mas que "forno". Hoje sua-se bem. Ufa! 
Ontem tive uma *Tmáx* de *26,0ºC* e uma *Tmín* de* 6,0ºC*.

O céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, com alguma (pouca) nebulosidade alta.
O vento sopra fraco, variável (de manhã ainda soprou de NNE).

*Tmín: 7,9ºC

Tactual: 25,3ºC
Hr: 39%*​


----------



## MarioCabral (10 Mar 2017 às 16:40)

Boa tarde,

Hoje já mais fresco que ontem, máxima de *23,5ºc*. Sigo já com *20,7ºc* e *47%* de humidade relativa. Está bem agradável, nem frio nem quente


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mar 2017 às 19:08)

Depois de uma máxima alta com *26,6º* a temperatura vai descendo e está já próxima do valor mínimo do dia.
Sigo com *15,9º,* 65% HR e 1018hPa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (10 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

Mínima já atingida, sigo com *14,7º*


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Mar 2017 às 08:33)

Bom dia,

Início da manhã com céu muito nublado, actuais *13,7ºc* e* 89%* de humidade relativa. Grande diferença relativamente aos dois últimos dias.


----------



## jonas (11 Mar 2017 às 08:37)

Bom dia,
Ceu todo nublado e vento de oeste
Tatual:13.7 graus


----------



## JoaoCodeco (11 Mar 2017 às 13:14)

Boa tarde! 
O dia de ontem ficou marcado com uns 25.5ºC de temperatura e humidade relativa de 39%
Hoje o cenário já esta bem diferente, céu nublado por nuvens baixas e já caiu "morrinha" 
Meteorologia louca


----------



## Joaopaulo (11 Mar 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *12,8ºC*

Vai chuviscando por aqui, estão *13,7ºC* e o vento sopra moderado de NW.


----------



## MarioCabral (11 Mar 2017 às 23:22)

Boa noite,

Algumas "pingas" durante a tarde mas nada mais. Agora que limpou praticamente, vamos tendo a mínima a ser constantemente batida, actuais *10,3ºc* e *89%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2017 às 07:45)

Bom dia,

Tal como a previsão, tivemos precipitação fraca entre as 6h e as 7h da manhã mas que nem 1mm acumulou  Bom acerto dos modelos de previsão. Actuais *10,8ºc *e *94%* de humidade relativa com céu muito nublado.


----------



## cookie (12 Mar 2017 às 08:24)

Céu nublado, o chão está molhado e o vento é moderado. Já ouvi algo a ser arrastado. De momento estão 13 graus, HR 96% e PA 1032. Parece estar bastante desagradável lá fora...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (12 Mar 2017 às 10:26)

Sigo com 0,5mm acumulados, parece que choveu algo de manhã cedo
*11º*


----------



## MarioCabral (12 Mar 2017 às 13:51)

Manhã marcada pela intensidade do vento, rajadas moderadas que acentuam ainda mais o arrefecimento comparativamente aos dias transactos. Actuais *13,7ºc* e *67%* de humidade relativa com céu pouco nublado.


----------



## jonas (12 Mar 2017 às 16:14)

Muito vento por aqui!


----------



## rokleon (12 Mar 2017 às 20:50)

jonas disse:


> Muito vento por aqui!


aqui também, pela tarde consistentemente


----------



## dopedagain (12 Mar 2017 às 21:11)

boas, hoje no Gerês começou a nevar do nada acima dos 1300 metros nevou ainda um bom bocado mas não acumulou porque a percipitação nao foi muita. mas quando caiu foi forte!


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mar 2017 às 10:32)

Manhã fresca, mínima de* 7,2ºc*. Sigo com céu limpo e vento por vezes moderado, *12,1ºc* e *60%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Joaopaulo (13 Mar 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia,

Por aqui mínima foi de *7,6ºC*

Neste momento sigo com *12,7ºC* e* 51%* de humidade. Vento sopra de Norte a* 24km/h* com rajadas.

Vejo que recentemente instalaram uma estação na Praia da Vagueira, Aveiro:
Fica aqui o link: https://www.wunderground.com/person...=IAVEIROA8#history/s20170312/e20170312/mdaily

Vai ter bons registos da nortada, ainda ontem a rajada máxima foi de *73km/h*


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Mar 2017 às 11:29)

Boas.
Sigo com *13,7º *de temperatura e vento fraco a moderado de Norte (com algumas rajadas)


----------



## Luso Meteo (13 Mar 2017 às 17:13)

A máxima de hoje ficou-se pelos *16,5º,* bem ameno portanto.
Esta noite será ventosa tudo indica, mas os próximas dias (talvez 10) prometem sol e temperaturas superiores a 20º...


----------



## MarioCabral (13 Mar 2017 às 17:38)

Máxima de *17,2ºc* por aqui hoje! Vai arrefecendo agora...


----------



## jonas (13 Mar 2017 às 19:08)

Boas,
Os ultimos dias foram algo nublados mas nao choveu, hoje dia ameno com um vento frio de oeste.
Os proximos dias vao ser de calor e sol...


----------



## JoaoCodeco (13 Mar 2017 às 21:40)

Boa noite! Hoje o dia ficou marcado pela nortada 
Vento de NNE 20.2km/h registado as 15:50h
Temperatura de 17.3 as 15:50h
HR 40%


----------



## Iceberg (14 Mar 2017 às 10:31)

Hoje por Braga a lestada (fraca) vai substituindo a nortada (forte) dos últimos dias, pelo que temperaturas em recuperação, nomeadamente as diurnas.

O céu permanece totalmente límpido.

Um ótimo dia para todos.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (14 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo,vento fraco/ moderado NE/E


----------



## Iceberg (14 Mar 2017 às 13:43)

Passeando pelo centro de Braga no intervalo de almoço, temos uma lestada moderada, sensação térmica muito melhor face à mesma hora de ontem (em que estávamos sob o efeito de ventos frios do quadrante norte), céu limpo, apenas com alguma nebulosidade alta e distante no quadrante sul, sinais da bolsa de ar frio em altitude que tem afetado o sul peninsular por estes dias e que vai permanecer, antes de iniciar a sua deslocação ainda mais para sul, na direção do arquipélago canário.


Enquanto isso, do outro lado do Atlântico, a «cidade que nunca dorme» encontra-se semi-adormecida, face à tempestade de neve (mais uma) que afeta nestes momentos aquelas paragens.


Uma boa tarde de (quase) Primavera para todos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2017 às 14:49)

Rajadas fortes, máximo até agora de 51km\h.
Sigo com 21,1º, a máxima do dia...


----------



## Luso Meteo (14 Mar 2017 às 15:45)

Neste momento sigo com *21,7º*
Acho que estou a ter valores de temperatura ligeiramente demasiado elevados (comparando com a estação do colega Aristocrata tenho reparado que tenho tido sempre temperaturas ligeiramente superiores, por vezes 1º a mais, acho que o meu Radiation Shield artesanal não está a resultar a 100% o que não me surpreende tendo em conta que foi feito numa questão de minutos. Quando tiver tempo vou tentar fazer um mais fiável.


----------



## Snifa (14 Mar 2017 às 19:40)

Boa noite,

dia algo quente por aqui, de manhã estava fresco com mínima de *9.9 ºc* , a máxima foi de *22.6 ºc* .

Neste momento ainda 20.4ºc, vento E 12 Km/h, 45 % de HR.

Temperatura "estranha" para esta hora e sobretudo nesta altura do ano...


----------



## guimeixen (14 Mar 2017 às 20:03)

Boa noite,

Ainda 19,8°C. Vento de E durante o dia com máxima de 24,4°C e mínima de 6,9°C.


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2017 às 20:35)

Esta agradavel la fora:18.4 graus


----------



## jonas (14 Mar 2017 às 21:58)

Boa noite,a temperatura ja desceu e esta agora nos 12.8 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (14 Mar 2017 às 23:40)

Boa noite,

A esta hora ainda estão *18,1ºC *com vento de Leste / ENE a *16Km/h 

*


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia,

Céu com algumas nuvens altas.

Mínima de *15,1ºC *

Neste momento *15,4ºC* e vento moderado de Nordeste com rajadas acima dos *50Km/h*


----------



## Joaopaulo (15 Mar 2017 às 09:09)

Grande ventania de Leste, assobia nas janelas.

Sopra a *35 km/h* com rajadas de *58 km/h*


----------



## Iceberg (15 Mar 2017 às 09:12)

Bom dia a todos desde o centro de Braga.

Pela capital minhota, as novidades hoje são algumas nuvens no céu e uma manhã mais amena, sem vento significativo, a prometer um dia muito primaveral.

A convidar a um passeio ou uma esplanada.

Pelo sul do continente tudo mais nublado.


----------



## 1337 (15 Mar 2017 às 15:43)

Forno de Ponte de Lima mais uma vez a top, 26.2ºC ás 15 h UTC, a estação mais quente do país


----------



## MarioCabral (15 Mar 2017 às 17:31)

Dia morno, algumas nuvens altas de manhã que entretanto se dissiparam. Máxima de *24,0ºc*. Actuais *23,4ºc* e *31%* de humidade relativa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2017 às 12:14)

Hoje com um RS melhorado que construí ontem a temperatura na minha estação está um pouco mais baixa, sigo neste momento com *19,8º*
Apenas 31% de humidade.


----------



## jpmartins (16 Mar 2017 às 14:44)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Por aqui mínima foi de *7,6ºC*
> 
> ...




Bom dia,

A estação é de um amigo, está no telhado de um prédio mesmo encostado à praia, o local é perfeito.
A estação é uma WMR300 da Oregon. A montagem deu trabalho, mas ficou impecável.
Vai ter registos muito interessantes.


----------



## Luso Meteo (16 Mar 2017 às 18:06)

Apenas 23% de humidade!!!
Sigo com *18,6º* depois de uma máxima de* 21,2º*


----------



## jonas (16 Mar 2017 às 18:24)

Boas,
Dia de sol e calor.A maxima deve ter andado pelos 24-25 graus, neste momento estao 19.5 graus segundo o carro.
Algum fumo, mais intenso para este.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Mar 2017 às 09:36)

Esta manhã, por Braga, o regresso da lestada, embora pouco intensa, mas a prometer um dia com temperaturas muito amenas, a convidar uma esplanada no final da tarde.

Um ótimo dia para todos.


----------



## Iceberg (17 Mar 2017 às 09:38)

Esta manhã, por Braga, o regresso da lestada, embora pouco intensa, mas a prometer um dia com temperaturas muito amenas, a convidar uma esplanada no final da tarde.

Um ótimo dia para todos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2017 às 09:38)

Bom Dia.
Sigo já com *16,8º*
Mais um dia primaveril. Vento moderado de SSE.


----------



## Joaopaulo (17 Mar 2017 às 14:04)

Boa tarde,

Mais um fantástico de sol. Mínima de* 9,9ºC*

Neste momento estão *20,7ºC*, com *30%* de humidade e vento fraco de Leste.

Deixo aqui umas fotos que tirei no início da semana. Planalto da Serra da Freita, com o radar IPMA na parte direita da foto:





A longa distância a visibilidade não era muito boa, pouco perceptível ao fundo a Serra Amarela , na esquerda visível o Sameiro em Braga:





Nesta foto consegue-se ver o Aeroporto e ao fundo os prédios na Póvoa de Varzim:


----------



## Luso Meteo (17 Mar 2017 às 14:16)

Sigo com 22º, máxima até agora e também 22% de humidade...
Está primaveril...


----------



## Iceberg (17 Mar 2017 às 14:20)

Passeando pela cidade no intervalo de almoço, verifiquei a manutenção da lestada, mas apenas moderada, o que provoca calor q.b. ao sol e temperatura amena na sombra, ou seja, sem excessos térmicos.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2017 às 10:41)

Bom dia,

Mínima de* 9,1ºc*. Sigo com *18,4ºc* e *51%* de humidade relativa com céu limpo.


----------



## Joaopaulo (18 Mar 2017 às 11:59)

Boas,

Mínima de *9,3ºC* 

Neste momento a brisa marítima já entrou, sigo com *19,3ºC* a descer e vento de WNW


----------



## frederico (18 Mar 2017 às 12:11)

Joao Paulo, tiraste as fotos a partir de Gaia? Nao sabia que se avistava o Sameiro...


----------



## Luso Meteo (18 Mar 2017 às 12:19)

Boas.
Sigo neste momento com uns fantásticos *23,4º* e céu limpo.


----------



## MarioCabral (18 Mar 2017 às 13:00)

Actuais *18,4ºc*, já esteve nos 20,8ºc mas depois o vento virou para oeste e começou a brisa marítima e entrar e a temperatura a descer.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (18 Mar 2017 às 15:40)

26°c 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (18 Mar 2017 às 15:52)

Já se vê fumaça


----------



## AJCS (18 Mar 2017 às 17:26)

A temp. máxima foi de 21,6ºC.
Mas vai ser interessante seguir a evolução na próxima semana.


----------



## cookie (18 Mar 2017 às 22:37)

Últimos dias a serem de sol e quentes com máximas a chegarem aos 26 graus. Hoje a reportar da zona de Mirandela onde pelas 7horas a estação marcava 3 graus. Durante o dia a máxima foi de 26, dia quente sem vento. Árvores floridas ou já com fruto.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2017 às 00:55)

Boa noite,

Por aqui céu nublado, com algum nevoeiro.

Estão *12,2ºC* com *96%* de humidade e o vento sopra de SSW a *10km/h*



frederico disse:


> Joao Paulo, tiraste as fotos a partir de Gaia? Nao sabia que se avistava o Sameiro...


Sim @frederico , as fotos foram tiradas de Gaia.


----------



## Luso Meteo (19 Mar 2017 às 07:14)

Por aqui noite mais fresca, quase se vento, mínima de* 8,6º*
Mas ainda vai aquecer bem hoje.
Vamos lá ver se é desta que neva aqui, na quarta\quinta-feira.


----------



## jonas (19 Mar 2017 às 08:46)

Boas,
Estou pelo Porto, registro ceu nublado e uma pequena brisa de oeste.
Vamos ver se nesta semana podera nevar a cotas interssantes(pena os estragos que pode causar na agricultura)


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2017 às 10:37)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *9,8ºC*

Neste momento nevoeiro alto, sigo com *11,2ºC* e *98%* de humidade. Brisa de SSE 

Imagem satélite das 10:25h


----------



## jonas (19 Mar 2017 às 12:19)

Por Paredes estao 19graus e vento fraco de leste.
Tempo diferente de quando sai do Porto

Aqui esta ceu limpo, apenas alguma neblina


----------



## Joaopaulo (19 Mar 2017 às 12:48)

Neste momento o sol já espreita para Leste. Atuais *12,1ºC* e vento fraco de WSW


----------



## Aristocrata (20 Mar 2017 às 14:19)

Boa tarde.

Dias depois reapareço...

Depois de dias primaveris, eis que entrando na primavera o "inverno" volta.
Ontem o interior ainda apresentou sol, agradável qb, mas as zonas litorais já foram cinzentas e mais frescas.
Hoje já o equilíbrio é mais notório, e o sol apenas extemporaneamente apareceu numa ou noutra aberta.
O céu apresenta-se assim muito nublado a encoberto e o vento sopra fraco, variável.

*Tatual: 13,4ºC
Hr: 68%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (20 Mar 2017 às 16:12)

Regresso do Inverno hoje a temperatura até ao meio dia sempre abaixo dos 10º, agora lá subiu para os *12,2º* atuais, ainda assim incrivel a diferença entre hoje e sábado (13º de diferença)


----------



## Joaopaulo (20 Mar 2017 às 22:44)

Boa noite,

Vão caindo alguns chuviscos, a rua já está molhada. O radar não engana.

Sigo com *10,6ºC* e *93% *de humidade. Vento fraco de Oeste.


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2017 às 05:21)

Há uns largos anos caiu um bom nevão em Maio nas montanhas do norte de Espanha. Tínhamos neve pelo joelho o que dificultou a ascensão até ao topo.
Mas compreendo a preocupação em relação a agricultura. Os meus pais também têm tudo florido e inclusive algumas árvores já com fruto. Se estiverem os -4 que se prevêem para a zona, presumo que nada aguente... É assim...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (21 Mar 2017 às 07:29)

Bom dia,
Ja se nota o arrefecimento, 9.8 graus.
Vento moderado e frio.
Ceu nublado, mas nao chove


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2017 às 08:40)

O frio começa a fazer-se sentir, estão *8,7º* e 1,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (21 Mar 2017 às 13:42)

*14º* neste momento, amanhã por esta hora estarão menos 10º certamente e poderá estar a nevar


----------



## Ruipedroo (21 Mar 2017 às 20:56)

Boas,

por aqui já nota bem a descida da temperatura. Já está algo desconfortável lá fora. Neste momento céu encoberto e aguarda-se então pela chuva, que já nem sei o que é isso. 

------------------------

Alguém mais entendido em aviação do que eu ou que tenha curiosidade, que veja este post e que tente desvendar esta situação estranha que se passou agora mesmo: https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/aviacao.3318/page-54#post-601196

Cumps


----------



## cookie (21 Mar 2017 às 22:49)

De noite choveu mas pouco. De manhã saiu o sol e assim se manteve praticamente todo o dia com temperaturas a rondar os 17 graus embora o carro estacionado ao sol tenha marcado 21. Vento frio e desagradável. Notória a descida da temperatura relativamente aos dias anteriores (em que apanhei 26 graus, sem vento e ar abafado)...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (21 Mar 2017 às 23:43)

Boa noite.

No final desta madrugada ainda choveu um pouco, acumulando 1 mm.
De resto o céu apresentou boas abertas, mas com tempo fresco.
Agora o céu encontra-se parcial a muito nublado, e por vezes caiem uns pingos.

Entre amanhã e 5ª feira, as zonas mais prováveis de verem o elemento-neve no distrito do Porto serão as assinaladas na imagem:






Algumas são de fácil acesso - como em Penamaior\Monte do Pilar e Sanfins de Ferreira\Citânia de Sanfins (em Paços de Ferreira), Serra de Barrosas (Lousada\Felgueiras)  e zonas altas de Felgueiras na zona Este, bem como Serra da Aboboreira (Marco\Baião), serra de Montedeiras (Marco de Canavezes) e Serra do Marão (Amarante). Em Penafiel a zona alta de Duas Igrejas\Serra de Luzim será favorável.

Oxalá ninguém se aventure demais sob risco de ficar preso pela noite dentro...


----------



## Macuser (22 Mar 2017 às 00:15)

Boa Noite Amigos.

Alguém tem alguma coisa a comentar sobre os dados do GFS sobre temperaturas e cotas de Neve...

200 metros? De onde veio isto?

(Preocupado agricola)

Cumprimentos

Obrigado


----------



## Quercus Pyrenaica (22 Mar 2017 às 01:55)

Entre Vigo e Ponte de Lima chove torrencialmente...


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2017 às 02:35)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Boas,
> 
> por aqui já nota bem a descida da temperatura. Já está algo desconfortável lá fora. Neste momento céu encoberto e aguarda-se então pela chuva, que já nem sei o que é isso.
> 
> ...


Eu vi pequeno avião rumo ao aeroporto do porto, achei estranho mas pensei tratar se de um voo privado


----------



## SLM (22 Mar 2017 às 04:40)

Trovões pelos lados de Fafe 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## tugaafonso (22 Mar 2017 às 05:10)

Chove torrencialmente em Lousada. O granizo também já por aqui passou.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 07:08)

Para já sigo com *6º*... Muito longe portanto a neve para já...
Sigo com 11mm acumulados


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 07:20)

Ja neva na gralheira!
Por aqui 7.8 graus.


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 07:53)

Bom dia,

Chove bem por aqui com vento a acompanhar , sigo com *7,1mm* acumulados

Estão *7,8ºC* e o vento sopra a *22km/h* de Oeste .


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 08:26)

Bom dia.

Por cá tivemos chuva\aguaceiros pela madrugada, com um acumulado de 8,4 mm.
Está frio, mas não é assim um FRIOOOO tão frio...
A massa de ar mais frio começa agora a "tocar" a Galiza, pelo que nas próximas 2 horas já deverá estar devidamente "instalada" no NO da península.






Resta aguardar então pela chegada da tão aguardada massa de ar polar, esperando que o elemento branco nos faça um visita nesta primavera ainda tão viçosa (como estão as plantinhas...).

*Tactual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 86%*​


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 08:36)

Bom dia, 

tempo frio com 8.9ºc actuais, *9 mm* acumulados até ao momento.

Há pouco caiu uma saraiva muito miuda


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 09:01)

Está-se a compor! O aguaceiro fez baixar a temperatura que é agora de 5,9º e a humidade também está em queda com 89% neste momento.
A partir do meio-dia acredito em neve aqui na minha zona!


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 09:25)

Temperatura a descer, sigo com 8.1 ºc actuais


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 09:39)

A freita devera ser boa aposta nao ?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 10:04)

7º agora... Não era suposto a cota estar a descer? Ainda por cima está sol!


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 10:10)

Meteofan disse:


> 7º agora... Não era suposto a cota estar a descer? Ainda por cima está sol!


Vamos rezar para que seja desta. A massa de ar ainda não entrou em força!


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 10:16)

O vento nestas situações é bom ou mão? Estou errado ao pensar que o vento ajuda ao transporte do ar frio daí seja benéfico para as cotas de neve?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 10:23)

Os aguaceiros entram agora no NO, agora com cada aguaceiro a temperatura afundará, vamos ver que cota teremos!


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 10:28)

Chegam-me relatos que já cai alguns flocos de neve na Lagoa em Fafe, junto à pista de rally.


----------



## AnDré (22 Mar 2017 às 10:31)

Meteofan disse:


> 7º agora... Não era suposto a cota estar a descer? Ainda por cima está sol!


Nesta altura do ano, o sol quando aparecer, fará disparar a temperatura.
O vento deverá atenuar essa subida.
Mas com vento e convecção, não esperem grandes "farrapos de neve", mas uma mistura de graupel, granizo...


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Mar 2017 às 10:46)

Madrugada com alguma precipitação. Actuais *10,8ºc*, sigo com céu muito nublado.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 10:49)

AnDré disse:


> Nesta altura do ano, o sol quando aparecer, fará disparar a temperatura.
> O vento deverá atenuar essa subida.
> Mas com vento e convecção, não esperem grandes "farrapos de neve", mas uma mistura de graupel, granizo...


Está pouco vento aqui.... Entretanto já vai em 7,8º... Os aguaceiros estão a chegar espero que desçam a temperatura bem e consequentemente a cota de neve.


----------



## MarioCabral (22 Mar 2017 às 10:53)

Meteofan disse:


> Está pouco vento aqui.... Entretanto já vai em 7,8º... Os aguaceiros estão a chegar espero que desçam a temperatura bem e consequentemente a cota de neve.



A cota começará a baixar a partir do meio da tarde, talvez consigas ter alguns flocos após o jantar até ao início da madrugada, será esse o horário favorável.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Mar 2017 às 11:23)

Bom Dia,

Por estas bandas entramos esta manhã no segundo round em termos de granizo.
Algumas rajadas de vento moderadas.


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 11:24)

saí de vila do conde com 13ºc às 9:00 e sol.
em são mamede infesta agora encobriu um pouco mas até agora sol e estavam 11ºc.

nada de precipitação para já... tudo a passar ao lado


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 11:24)

Escuridão a vir do mar neste momento 

*9.8 mm* acumulados


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 11:24)

Bom dia,

Não estou em Braga agora, mas a ver por esta estação a temperatura ia nos 11,1ºC e caiu para os 7,4ºC  .


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 11:31)

a ficar muito cinzento, ceu de neve diria eu, cinza chumbo...


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2017 às 11:34)

Bom dia,
Que ventania se instalou de repente. Chove.

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 11:35)

Chove bem, curioso que com o vento algumas gotas esbranquiçadas  evoaçam e dão a sensação de ser algo mais que chuva..

EDIT: afinal é saraiva minuscula que se desfaz nos vidros do carros


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 11:37)

chegou! chuva forte e granizo à mistura. pareceu-me ouvir um ronco mas sem certeza... a temperatura, não faço ideia...


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 11:38)

Granizada! 

7.6 ºc e a descer


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 11:39)

Aguaceiro gelado pela Maia!


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 11:40)

Junto ao IPO do Porto , pareceu-me ver algo diferente de chuva


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 11:41)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Junto ao IPO do Porto , pareceu-me ver algo diferente de chuva



Antes do granizo também vi algo a esvoaçar e era esbranquiçado 

Batia nos vidros e desfazia-se lentamente..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 11:41)

Depois do sol se pôr é que será a chave para ver neve.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 11:43)

Que grande queda de temperatura, sigo com 6.2 ºc


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2017 às 11:44)

O céu torna a clarear sobre a costa, se bem que ainda nublado mas já não tão carregado de cinzento.

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 11:46)

chegou há coisa de 8 minutos! chuva forte e granizo à mistura. pareceu-me ouvir um ronco mas sem certeza... a temperatura, não faço ideia... mas deve ter descido bastante pois de repente os vidros ficaram bastante embaciados.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 11:50)

Em pouco mais de 20 minutos a temperatura desceu quase 4º, estão* 5,5º*


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 12:14)

Cota nos 600 metros no alto minho.


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 12:14)

outra vez muito escuro...


----------



## karkov (22 Mar 2017 às 12:15)

Por Guimarães a esta hora estão 6° e Ainda tanto para baixar...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 12:20)

já começou! não consigo ver lá para fora devido aos vidros estarem totalmente embaciados (não posso ir lá limpá-los), mas pelo som é granizo...


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2017 às 12:24)

Ouvi um trovão!

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 12:39)

Já neva em Baião!


----------



## Paelagius (22 Mar 2017 às 12:40)

Chuva em aproximação

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 12:43)

Na Maia estávamos assim. Agora chove bem. Que frio!


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 12:46)

Cristelo-Paredes (400m) as 12:15 caiu agua-neve! Cerca de 5 min


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 12:49)

Também vi água-neve há pouco num aguaceiro. Infelizmente a precipitação está a diminuir, vai ser difícil de ver neve por aqui...


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 12:50)

Cai um aguaceiro...7 graus


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 12:53)

Calma vamos ver mais logo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 12:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Calma vamos ver mais logo
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Eu apostei com a minha mulher que vai nevar em Bustelo - Penafiel, é bom que neve ahahahah!!!


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 13:07)

Chuva gelada por aqui, sigo com *15.6 mm* acumulados e 6.9 ºc actuais.

Vento cortante na rua


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 13:23)

Intruso disse:


> Eu apostei com a minha mulher que vai nevar em Bustelo - Penafiel, é bom que neve ahahahah!!!


Quantos metros?? 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 13:29)

Ora! Ainda nada vi.
Na zona mais baixa da freguesia, também não posso esperar nada de especial a esta hora...
Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo por ora, frios, mas fracos a moderados.
Aguardemos, aguardemos. As horas poderão estar a nosso favor. 

O *acumulado* vai nos *12,7 mm*.

*Tactual: 7,0ºC
Hr: 78%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 13:50)

Infelizmente falta a precipitação, a temperatura cai quando há um aguaceiro mas são aguaceiros fracos e curtos que fazem descer a temperatura pouco...
Mínima para já 4,4º.
Ainda vi alguns flocos no meio da chuva, quase nada.
Tem de vir aguaceiros mais intensos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 14:06)

Pessoal, sem querer ser pessimista o evento aqui já deve ter terminado, antes de começar.
Não vejo nada no radar e a temperatura até está a subir...


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 14:10)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoal, sem querer ser pessimista o evento aqui já deve ter terminado, antes de começar.
> Não vejo nada no radar e a temperatura até está a subir...



Eu acho que ainda falta muito evento, e basta ver as previsões do IPMA para os próximos dias, se o fim da tarde/noite ainda nem chegou, como esperas ver neve aí se as melhores possibilidades estão precisamente ao fim do dia e noite/madrugada?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

Snifa disse:


> Eu acho que ainda falta muito evento, e basta ver as previsões do IPMA para os próximos dias, se o fim da tarde/noite ainda nem chegou, como esperas ver neve aí se as melhores possibilidades estão precisamente ao fim do dia e noite/madrugada?


E precipitação? Vai faltar, será esse o problema...


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 14:16)

Meteofan disse:


> E precipitação? Vai faltar, será esse o problema...



Vê as previsões do IPMA, vai faltar precipitação?

Previsão para 5ª feira, 23.março.2017

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada,
em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro.
Queda de neve acima de 400/600 metros*, sendo acima de 600/800 metros
no litoral Centro e de 800/1000 metros na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Pequena descida de temperatura nas regiões do litoral Centro e Sul.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de
trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando por vezes forte (até 40 km/h).
Pequena descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados
de trovoada.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste,
soprando por vezes forte (até 40 km/h).

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros, diminuindo
para 3,5 a 4 metros a partir da tarde, e sendo 5 a 6 metros
entre o Cabo Mondego e o Cabo Raso até ao início da manhã.
Temperatura da água do mar: 14/15ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Joana Sanches.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 22 de março de 2017 às 6:43 UTC

Previsão para 6ª feira, 24.março.2017

Períodos de céu muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que poderão ser de granizo e acompanhados de trovoada.
Queda de neve acima de 400/600 metros*, subindo gradualmente a cota
para 800/1000 metros.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, rodando
gradualmente para o quadrante leste nas regiões Norte e Centro e
para o quadrante sul na região Sul.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima nas regiões do interior Norte
e Centro.

Atualizado a 22 de março de 2017 às 11:41 UTC

São previsões é certo, assim com é certo que ainda é cedo para dar o evento por terminado..


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 14:20)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoal, sem querer ser pessimista o evento aqui já deve ter terminado, antes de começar.
> Não vejo nada no radar e a temperatura até está a subir...



O melhor período será fim do dia e madrugada, deve haver alguma precipitação desta vez , a cota deve rondar os 300/400 metros nessas horas


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 14:21)

Meteofan disse:


> E precipitação? Vai faltar, será esse o problema...


Que bruxa é que consultas para teres tantas certezas?  
Os pós frontais são sempre imprevisíveis...
Mais calma!


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 14:21)

Meteofan disse:


> Pessoal, sem querer ser pessimista o evento aqui já deve ter terminado, antes de começar.
> Não vejo nada no radar e a temperatura até está a subir...



O melhor período será fim do dia e madrugada, onde as temperaturas estarão mais baixas, 
deve haver alguma precipitação desta vez , a cota deve rondar os 300/400 metros nessas horas


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 14:44)

água-neve com 6º


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 14:46)

Vem bons aguaceiros de norte. Agora vai nevar!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 15:01)

Fotos????

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 15:03)

Diria que temos 75% de chances de ver neve próximo do Porto acima dos 300 M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 15:04)

Temperatura a descer, vai nos 8,3°C. Passam uns belos aguaceiros a norte


----------



## frusko (22 Mar 2017 às 15:16)

por fafe a 1 minuto atrás agua neve


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 15:16)

Bela chuvada a norte!


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 15:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Quantos metros??
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


350/400 metros.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 15:32)

Água-neve por aqui. *5,9º*


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 15:35)

Daqui do Porto é visível neve na Serra da Freita


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 15:41)

Snifa disse:


> Daqui do Porto é visível neve na Serra da Freita


Saca uma foto


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 15:48)

Se os aguaceiros se aguentarem até de madrugada irá nevar aqui. Já tenho água-neve a esta hora, o sol cada vez aquece menos, é esperar que os aguaceiros aguentem.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 15:54)

Chove moderado, está bastante escuro e estão 7,8ºC.

Edit: chove forte e com granizo!


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 15:59)

Volta a chuva, para já não vejo neve.


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 16:01)

O Montemuro visto aqui do Porto tem mais neve que a Freita

Infelizmente a máquina está em casa..


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 16:05)

Saraivada valente aqui na Maia. Já tiro foto.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 16:09)

Já se vê mais um aguaceiro a caminho. 6,8ºC atualmente.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 16:16)

Água-neve, *5,9º*


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 16:20)

Aqui em Gaia, agora com o sol a bater nota-se que  a Serra de Montemuro tem bastante neve.


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 16:21)

Esta a nevar em Cristelo!!


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 16:28)

Parou.
Ja nao chove por la.
Aqui em baixo, estao 7 graus


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 16:28)

jonas disse:


> Esta a nevar em Cristelo!!



É...É uma questão de pormenor então.

Aqui no topo da freguesia então deve ter nevado neste último aguaceiro, acompanhado de granizo cá em casa.

Sigo agora com a *Tmín* do dia: *5,1ºC*.
Os condimentos estão bons, resta esperar mais algum arrefecimento para ver_ in loco_ se a neve vem aqui ao "je". 
O vento por vezes sopra moderado com rajadas de ONO (Vmáx de 35,3 km\h e Rajmáx de 44,6 km\h às 16.05h)


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 16:32)

Vou agora a freita


----------



## ACampos (22 Mar 2017 às 16:33)

No Campo alegre, valente saraivada com uns roncos à mistura. Fantástico!


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 16:36)

Forte trovoada e queda de granizo

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 16:40)

Aristocrata disse:


> É...É uma questão de pormenor então.
> 
> Aqui no topo da freguesia então deve ter nevado neste último aguaceiro, acompanhado de granizo cá em casa.
> 
> ...


Parece que as condicoes estao a melhorar


Aristocrata disse:


> É...É uma questão de pormenor então.
> 
> Aqui no topo da freguesia então deve ter nevado neste último aguaceiro, acompanhado de granizo cá em casa.
> 
> ...


A que altitude esta?


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 16:50)

Escuridão outra vez a norte, daqui a pouco já chove outra vez. 6,3ºC neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 16:55)

Neva por aqui, quando digo NEVA é mesmo neve, 100%
*3,9º* de momento


----------



## DMartins (22 Mar 2017 às 16:56)

Água neve em Guimarães. 4°


----------



## dlourenco (22 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

DMartins disse:


> Água neve em Guimarães. 4°


a serio ? fotos/videos !


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 17:09)

Neva bem! 3,4º
Já está a pegar!


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 17:13)

Meteofan disse:


> Neva bem! 3,4º
> Já está a pegar!


Queremos fotos! Espectáculo ...

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Mar 2017 às 17:16)

Chegou a hora do


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 17:16)

Neva em lousada

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 17:20)

Foto da pouca neve que caiu por aqui.





Sigo com *2,8º*


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 17:21)

Pessoal creio mesmo que vamos ter muitas surpresas nas próximas horas

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 17:23)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Neva em lousada
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Mesmo na cidade?
Altitude?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 17:32)

Meteofan disse:


> Neva por aqui, quando digo NEVA é mesmo neve, 100%
> *3,9º* de momento





Meteofan disse:


> Neva bem! 3,4º
> Já está a pegar!





Meteofan disse:


> Foto da pouca neve que caiu por aqui.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Então mas o evento já não tinha acabado?


----------



## Snifa (22 Mar 2017 às 17:38)

Snifa disse:


> Forte trovoada e queda de granizo



E pronto, lá tive eu a minha "neve"  

Fotos que fiz com o telemóvel pelas 16:30 h aqui no Porto:












Sigo com 7.5ºc actuais , muito escuro a Oeste


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 17:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Então mas o evento já não tinha acabado?


Pois realmente precipitei-me. Por falar em precipitar, que venha muito nas próximas horas


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

Boa sorte neste evento nortenho... pena calhar sempre aos mesmos


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 18:02)

jonas disse:


> Mesmo na cidade?
> Altitude?


Zona industrial

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 18:05)

Incrivel, neva com sol, lol


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 18:08)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Zona industrial
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


O que significa que em Bustelo também deve estar a nevar .
Já agora zona industrial fica em Boim! À mesma altura de Bustelo!


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:10)




----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:11)

Serra da freita a nevar agora


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 18:14)

Saraivada e temperatura aqui na Maia.
Com sorte ainda vou ter uma surpresa à noite! Oxalá!!!!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 18:15)

Tenho 4°c em valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 18:21)

Estive na zona mais alta da freguesia, no* Monte do Pilar* (530 metros de altitude) e assisti a cerca de 5 minutos de queda de *neve pura*.
Passou uma célula mais a Oeste daqui e por isso essa zona marginal apenas deixou "água na boca".
A ver se há "próximas"...
*Temperatura actual* nos *4,4ºC*.
O *acumulado* está nos *13,7 mm*.


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Daass trovoada aqui na freita com sleet


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Aristocrata disse:


> Estive na zona mais alta da freguesia, no* Monte do Pilar* (530 metros de altitude) e assisti a cerca de 5 minutos de queda de *neve pura*.
> Passou uma célula mais a Oeste daqui e por isso essa zona marginal apenas deixou "águia na boca".
> A ver se há "próximas"...
> *Temperatura actual* nos *4,4ºC*.
> O *acumulado* está nos *13,7 mm*.


Infelizmente não me parece que haja muito mais precipitação. Fica o registo no entanto. Nevou aqui durante 15 minutinhos


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Dois pequenos vídeos feitos no Monte da Virgem , de um aguaceiro de granizo com direito a trovoada


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:24)




----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 18:24)

O IPMA já falhou nas temperaturas que seleccionei. Na Maia de momento estão 4.º. Vamos lá ver se tenho a tão esperada surpresa. Era lindo!


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 18:27)

Meteofan disse:


> Infelizmente não me parece que haja muito mais precipitação. Fica o registo no entanto. Nevou aqui durante 15 minutinhos


Meteofan, olha a célula que está a entrar. Vai voltar a nevar certamente.


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 18:29)

Bela célula que se vê a norte na Galiza. Mais logo ponho fotos.


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 18:37)




----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 18:37)

Ainda há bastante convecção no oceano, pelo que poderá ainda vir instabilidade para o nosso litoral.
É aguardar pacientemente, como deve ser.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 18:40)

Calma segundo as previsões temos precipitação pelo menos aqui no norte 

O evento começa agora


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 18:43)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Calma segundo as previsões temos precipitação pelo menos aqui no norte
> 
> O evento começa agora


Eu vou neste momento para Penafiel. Nevou lá! Vou tirar fotos, vão ser é nocturnas!!!!
Lindo! Que saudades de ver neve na minha terra!


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 19:00)

Intruso disse:


> Eu vou neste momento para Penafiel. Nevou lá! Vou tirar fotos, vão ser é nocturnas!!!!
> Lindo! Que saudades de ver neve na minha terra!


Será arriscado mas Boa sorte.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (22 Mar 2017 às 19:06)

Aí no norte vão ter sorte, vai haver precipitação durante a noite... pena é calhar sempre aos mesmos.


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 19:08)

O meu pai ligoume a dizer que na serra de Barrosas perto da lixeira, quando la passou (ha 45min) estava nevar e tinha acumulacao na berma da estrada!


----------



## kikofra (22 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

Qual é a cota que acham que vai ser atingida esta noite?


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 19:13)

kikofra disse:


> Qual é a cota que acham que vai ser atingida esta noite?


300\400m


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 19:14)

kikofra disse:


> Qual é a cota que acham que vai ser atingida esta noite?


Eu aposto em 350m mesmo nos concelhos litorais e 250 mais para o interior


----------



## Joaopaulo (22 Mar 2017 às 19:24)

Máxima de *11,1ºC* Vai arrefecendo, sigo com *5,1ºC* e vento gelado de Oeste

Rajada máxima de *70km/h *. Acumulados *13,2mm* 

Olhando para a imagem satélite, ainda boas células a entrar no NO:


----------



## DMartins (22 Mar 2017 às 19:45)

Aposto nos 450mts


----------



## boneli (22 Mar 2017 às 19:46)

Estou neste momento no Sameiro com 2 graus e com neve sem acumulação.


----------



## Macuser (22 Mar 2017 às 20:05)

boneli disse:


> Estou neste momento no Sameiro com 2 graus e com neve sem acumulação.



Tras á pra Baixo  Estamos á espera.


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 20:24)

Entre são Mamede infesta e vila do conde apanhei 7graus. De tarde por VC 3 aguaceiros fortes com granizo que acumulou na berma da estrada. É pelas 17:20 foi o último aguaceiro que caiu. Deu para a filhota mexer no granizo que havia caído e adorou. Só conhecia gelo e neve. Pena que não viu cair...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

Cheguei a Penafiel. Ainda se via alguma neve, quase nenhuma mesmo. 
Está um briol. O carro marcava 3.°


----------



## ZeppY (22 Mar 2017 às 20:54)

Tive na freita, e acho que passei pelo "stinger". Às 15h30 e 17h caiu bastante sleet, mas apanhei neve mais cá em baixo por volta das 18h em Moldes (cota de 400m) e para meu espanto também caiu neve misturada na chuva no centro de Arouca poucos minutos depois no fim do aguaceiro o que acredito que na Serra tenha realmente nevado com intensidade.


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 20:58)

Estao 4 graus e vem ai um aguaceiro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (22 Mar 2017 às 21:01)

Incrivelmente a temperatura está a subir, e portanto vai chovendo.
Nevou de tarde e agora chove? Tão estranho...


----------



## karkov (22 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

Vim do centro de Guimarães até aos arredores já perto da Póvoa de Lanhoso com 3° todo o caminho...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (22 Mar 2017 às 21:11)

Intruso disse:


> Cheguei a Penafiel. Ainda se via alguma neve, quase nenhuma mesmo.
> Está um briol. O carro marcava 3.°



Suponho que foste até à zona de Duas Igrejas - Penafiel, não?

Por cá tudo calmo de momento e *frio*.
Estão *3,7ºC* e *82%* de *Hr*. Bom portanto para entrar alguma célula e melhorar ainda mais as condições por cá.

Lamas de Mouro e Montalegre estão nos negativos. Bom indicador em altitude.
Pena que as células estejam a perder algum fulgor na última hora. A ausência do sol pode estar a levar a isto...


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 21:13)

Aristocrata disse:


> Suponho que foste até à zona de Duas Igrejas - Penafiel, não?
> 
> Por cá tudo calmo de momento e *frio*.
> Estão *3,7ºC* e *82%* de *Hr*. Bom portanto para entrar alguma célula e melhorar ainda mais as condições por cá.


Esta a chegar uma


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:15)




----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 21:22)

Chuva , com 4.7 graus.


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:23)

ZeppY disse:


> Tive na freita, e acho que passei pelo "stinger". Às 15h30 e 17h caiu bastante sleet, mas apanhei neve mais cá em baixo por volta das 18h em Moldes (cota de 400m) e para meu espanto também caiu neve misturada na chuva no centro de Arouca poucos minutos depois no fim do aguaceiro o que acredito que na Serra tenha realmente nevado com intensidade.


Qual era o teu carro ? Um bora ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:24)




----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:26)

Charlie Moreira disse:


>


Aqui em valongo ?


----------



## SLM (22 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Neve na Serra da Lameira em Fafe 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=735690399924510&id=241206306039591

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:35)

Ta a nevarrrr

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:35)

1°c
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:37)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Ta a nevarrrr
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Onde ?


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 21:41)

Stinger disse:


> Onde ?


Presumo que em Valongo???

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 21:42)

Eu acho que e no cruzeiro, nao?


----------



## cookie (22 Mar 2017 às 21:44)

A Minorca afinal viu cair granizo. Há coisa de uns 40 minutos caiu um aguaceiro forte de granizo. Mostrei-lhe, apanhou umas bolinhas do chão e eu com um apanhador coloquei bastante numa bacia. Brincou com aquilo até derreter.
Pelas 15:40 o radar mostrava um eco vermelho na zona de rates, Póvoa de Varzim. Alguém sabe de algo?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:45)

Baltar 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:45)




----------



## ZeppY (22 Mar 2017 às 21:45)

Stinger disse:


> Qual era o teu carro ? Um bora ?



Não, tu tavas num laguna não era?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:46)

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:47)

ZeppY disse:


> Não, tu tavas num laguna não era?


Tava num honda civic preto


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:47)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Baltar
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Qual a altitude dai ?


----------



## ZeppY (22 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

Stinger disse:


> Tava num honda civic preto



Parado perto do radar? Se calhar não te vi então xD Eu andava numa Scenic


----------



## ZeppY (22 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk



Isso parece sleet, caiu a tarde quase toda na Freita assim


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:50)

ZeppY disse:


> Parado perto do radar? Se calhar não te vi então xD Eu andava numa Scenic


Eu passei por ti entao , a senic era verde acho eu certo ?


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Mar 2017 às 21:51)

Boa noite! 
Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados com granizo e vento moderado
Sensação térmica demasiado baixa


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 21:51)

Charlie Moreira disse:


>


A que altitude?
Acumula?


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 21:52)

Stinger disse:


> Qual a altitude dai ?


Baltar fica a 279 m altitude

Enviado do meu bq Edison 2 Quad Core 3G através de Tapatalk


----------



## ZeppY (22 Mar 2017 às 21:53)

Stinger disse:


> Eu passei por ti entao , a senic era verde acho eu certo ?



Prateada, pena só ter apanhado sleet no tempo que lá tive, e acabei por apanhar neve já cá pra baixo a 400m xD


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 21:53)

Stinger disse:


> Qual a altitude dai ?


470M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (22 Mar 2017 às 21:54)

ZeppY disse:


> Prateada, pena só ter apanhado sleet no tempo que lá tive, e acabei por apanhar neve já cá pra baixo a 400m xD


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 21:56)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> 470M
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


Pode ser que a cota desca.
Comecou a nevar a partir de que altitude?


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 21:57)

Agua neve em fornelos Ponte de Lima


----------



## ZeppY (22 Mar 2017 às 21:57)

Stinger disse:


>



Hmm, não creio então ^^


----------



## Intruso (22 Mar 2017 às 22:01)

Cheguei a Penafiel. Ainda se via alguma neve, quase nenhuma mesmo.
Está um briol. O carro marcava 3.°


Aristocrata disse:


> Suponho que foste até à zona de Duas Igrejas - Penafiel, não?
> 
> Por cá tudo calmo de momento e *frio*.
> Estão *3,7ºC* e *82%* de *Hr*. Bom portanto para entrar alguma célula e melhorar ainda mais as condições por cá.
> ...


Não, fui ao depósito de água em Santa Marta, o monte logo a seguir ao Sameiro. No alto ainda tinha uma réstia de neve.


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 22:04)

dopedagain disse:


> Agua neve em fornelos Ponte de Lima


Altitude?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 22:11)

4°c por valongo

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 22:12)

jonas disse:


> Pode ser que a cota desca.
> Comecou a nevar a partir de que altitude?


Na mesma cota a temperatura estava nos 3°c e desceu pra 1°c quando começou 

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 22:20)

4.7 graus e chove


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 22:24)

Tem de estar a nevar muito acima dos 500 M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 22:25)

Em Valongo chove bastante com 3.6°c

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (22 Mar 2017 às 22:34)

Fafe cidade só chuva...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 22:35)

jonas disse:


> Altitude?


200m


----------



## JoaoCodeco (22 Mar 2017 às 22:39)

Aguaceiro moderado


----------



## guimeixen (22 Mar 2017 às 22:40)

Algumas fotos de hoje:




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Snow showers by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Snow and hail showers by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching shower by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Thunderstorm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 22:46)

chove torrencialmente em ponte de lima, acima dos 400/500 metros deve estar animada a coisa  aos 200 continua a cair aguaneve


----------



## dlourenco (22 Mar 2017 às 22:53)

Há relatos de neve em nogueiró (Braga)

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 22:55)

Aqui vai mais uma bomba!!!







Estação de penamaior

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 22:56)

dlourenco disse:


> Há relatos de neve em nogueiró (Braga)
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


A celula que está em ponte de lima agora, é potente, pode haver surpresas nas redondezas a cota anda nos 350 metros/400 maximo


----------



## dopedagain (22 Mar 2017 às 23:03)

Neva bastante em paredes de coura, 400 metros de altitude


----------



## GabKoost (22 Mar 2017 às 23:06)

Confirmo água neve na Falperra (Braga - Guimarães) a 420m.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Mar 2017 às 23:13)

Água neve cada vez mais consistente, Os carros tem os parabrisas cheios de gelo!

As serras mais altas e interiores da zona devem ter tido acumulação.


----------



## boneli (22 Mar 2017 às 23:17)

Forte aguaceiro em Braga. Água Neve.


----------



## SLM (22 Mar 2017 às 23:28)

Serra de Fafe

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1314909425257046&id=265303020217697

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 23:31)

Por Valongo chove bastante.

Com gelo a mistura

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:40)

Granizo a cota 16 metros, imaginem como deve estar a serra.


----------



## GabKoost (22 Mar 2017 às 23:41)

Neva bem na falperra!!!


----------



## Miguel96 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:42)

guimeixen disse:


> Algumas fotos de hoje:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excelentes registos, continua. Boa Semana


----------



## Charlie Moreira (22 Mar 2017 às 23:44)

Pois supostamente agora é que estará a nevar bem acima dos 400 M

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Mar 2017 às 23:53)

Algum colega a reportar do Sameiro? Pelas infos recentes, neve com ligeira acumulação aos 450m na Falperra, deve estar bonito no topo aos 550m nas cortiças.


----------



## Macuser (22 Mar 2017 às 23:54)

dlourenco disse:


> Há relatos de neve em nogueiró (Braga)
> 
> Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk



Boas, sou de Nogueiró, e não vi... ou estava distraído mesmo, ou então deve ter sido nas zonas mais elevadas da Freguesia, que varia uns 100 a 200 metros desde o ponto mais baixo até ao mais alto....


----------



## ELJICUATRO (22 Mar 2017 às 23:55)

Algum colega a reportar do Sameiro? Pelas infos recentes, neve com ligeira acumulação aos 450m na Falperra, deve estar bonito no topo aos 550m nas cortiças.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 00:06)

Bem que célula que entrou pelo litoral norte.
Ainda não parou de chover com um gelo pequeno a mistura estão 3.5°C.



Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2017 às 00:07)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Bem que célula que entrou pelo litoral norte.
> Ainda não parou de chover com um gelo pequeno a mistura estão 3.5°C.
> 
> 
> ...


Vai a sta justa ver a coisa


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 00:07)




----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 00:14)

Stinger disse:


> Vai a sta justa ver a coisa


 por hoje já chega.

Amanhã entre as 5h e as 7h da precipitação...

Stinguer guia te por está estação está a 300 M de altura

www.wunderground.com/pt/pacos-de-ferreira

Na Santa justa estará igual.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (23 Mar 2017 às 00:18)

Caem farrapos misturados com a chuva em Fafe cidade (350m)

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## SLM (23 Mar 2017 às 00:27)

Já é quase tudo neve!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Mar 2017 às 00:45)

Boas  já não publico aqui faz uns bons tempos, passei por aqui para dizer que neva bem em Freamunde, a uma altitude de 370M estão 0.7c°


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 00:46)

Neva há mais de 45 minutos aqui e está a accumularr...


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 00:59)

Por aqui a temperatura vai em 2.4 as próximas células com mais uma ligeira descida podem trazer surpresas!


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 01:10)

É uma maravilha ver os vossos relatos de neve, para quem é complicado chegar o elemento branco é sempre um prazer ver estas imagens/vídeos!


----------



## SLM (23 Mar 2017 às 01:13)

Em Fafe parou tudo. Neve e chuva... Ia postar vídeo mas não sei que formatos isto suporta e até o YouTube está a implicar comigo...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Freamunde!Allez (23 Mar 2017 às 01:20)

Deixo aqui mais dois videos mas agora na citânia de Sanfins a aproximadamente 560M  o carro marcava -0.5c°


----------



## bapthista (23 Mar 2017 às 01:57)

Confirmo neve em Amarante por volta da 1h. Neve com acumulação em automóveis e vegetação. A pouco mais de 200 de altitude e junto ao Tâmega.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 06:26)

0º neste momento.
Boa acumulação de neve.
Já meto fotos.


----------



## Stinger (23 Mar 2017 às 06:27)

Escuridao para o lado do mar


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 06:39)

Aqui ficam algumas fotos.
Em alguns sítios cerca de 1cm
Nada mau
Vamos ver se hoje há mais!


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2017 às 06:53)

Bom dia,

espéctaculo de tempo, sigo com *2.8ºc* actuais e já caiu um aguaceiro que trazia pelo meio minúsculos flocos que logo se desfaziam. 

De momento está a entrar um nevoeiro gelado vindo de E 

Bastante escuro a Oeste e NW.

Maravilha, isto está mesmo com "ar de neve".


----------



## jonas (23 Mar 2017 às 06:56)

Ceu de neve por aqui!E algum nevoeiro.
Pena nao haver precipitacao.
Venha um aguaceiro


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mar 2017 às 06:59)

Bom dia,

Bastante nevoeiro e 1,8°C agora e mínima de 1,6°C.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 08:02)

Volta a nevar, para já sem intensidade, *1º*


----------



## joselamego (23 Mar 2017 às 08:30)

Meteofan disse:


> Volta a nevar, para já sem intensidade, *1º*


Meteofan, fiquei feliz por teres neve
..Já ansiavas algum tempo pelo elemento branco 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 08:48)

joselamego disse:


> Meteofan, fiquei feliz por teres neve
> ..Já ansiavas algum tempo pelo elemento branco
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


Dei o evento por terminado e a surpresa ocorreu de madrugada.
Entretanto parece que agora sim o evento vai terminar por aqui, a temperatura está a subir, não há precipitação, quando esta chegar já a temperatura estará demasiado elevada. Acima dos 600m continuará a acumular...
*1,7º* atuais


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 09:16)

*2,3º*, já não vai haver neve por aqui mais hoje parece. Mas foi muito bom, não contava que acumulasse.
Agora já derreteu e o pluviómetro contou 1mm de precipitação.


----------



## Macuser (23 Mar 2017 às 09:57)

Bom Dia. Fafenses ainda da para andar na estrada? Como esta isso?

E Para os lados de Montalegre? Alguém?


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 10:01)

Macuser disse:


> Bom Dia. Fafenses ainda da para andar na estrada? Como esta isso?
> 
> E Para os lados de Montalegre? Alguém?


Vi na Fafe TV há minutos que as estradas estão transitáveis, apesar de haver bastante neve.

Por aqui a temperatura subiu muito, já vai nos 3,7º. Os aguaceiros estão a chegar, vamos ver se a temperatura baixa e volta a nevar.


----------



## dlourenco (23 Mar 2017 às 10:07)

Muito frio e chove torrencialmente em Esposende  valente nevão deve estar a ocorrer nas terras altas!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 10:09)

Ainda não choveu mas já sigo com 4mm acumulados, de neve a derreter


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 10:17)

Ainda sem precipitação, 4,2º
Com esta temperatura e a humidade nos 99% será chuva de certeza quando chegar a precipitação, resta saber se os aguaceiros serão intensos o suficiente para fazer baixar a temperatura.


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

*Temperatura* já em subida (*6,4ºC*), depois de uma *Tmín* de *0,3ºC* às 05.49h.
O *acumulado de precipitação* é de *1,0 mm*.
*Ontem* terminei com um *acumulado* de *21,1 mm*.

Ontem, pela hora de maior precipitação (depois das 22h), não estive aqui em Paços de Ferreira, motivo pelo qual nada vi.
Agora de manhã ainda me desloquei aos 530 metros do Monte do Pilar, mas nada. Mesmo nada. O que terá caído sob a forma de neve desapareceu toda.
Entende-se. É uma zona exposta, primeira barreira de condensação, sujeita a maior humidade e acção do vento oceânico.
Já Freamunde  fica mais interior, e mesmo a Citânia de Sanfins (por maior altitude) é melhor por apresentar uma zona de planalto no seu topo.

Olhando para o satélite, ainda há células com razoável desenvolvimento vertical junto à nossa costa norte.
Se em Esposende já chove bem, será de esperar que as montanhas mais altas do litoral tenham um bom nevão - mas acredito que mais perto da costa neve bem acima dos 800 metros.


----------



## Joaopaulo (23 Mar 2017 às 10:35)

A reportar perto do IPO Porto.
Céu muito negro para Noroeste!


----------



## Snifa (23 Mar 2017 às 10:49)

Chuva gelada por aqui 

Céu muito escuro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 11:07)

Chuva por aqui, 4,4º


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 11:51)

Acho que o sensor de humidade da minha estação está com falha. Está nos 99% de humidade desde as 7h da manhã. As estações aqui à volta estão nos 75-80%
Entretanto agora estão 5,4º e céu nublado.


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 12:03)

Continua a chover no Alto minho sempre a acumular nas Serras! A amarela Soajo e Gerês estão com uma acumulação mt boa


----------



## cookie (23 Mar 2017 às 12:17)

de manhã em azurara a minha estação marcava 5º mas como está numa zona abrigada e com influencia do "aquecimento" da casa, acredito que estivessem uns 4º. por são mamede infesta o ceu apresenta-se bastante ameaçador mas apenas há pouco choveu algo, pingas grossas mas nada comparado com a violência dos aguaceiros de ontem. deve ter sido o aguaceiro reportado pelo Snifa.


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 12:55)

Mezio 600m Fotos Joaquim campos


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 12:56)

Lamas de Mouro 1000m


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 13:00)

Corno de bico hoje de manha 883 metros. Paredes de Coura


----------



## dopedagain (23 Mar 2017 às 13:02)

Melgaço


----------



## Intruso (23 Mar 2017 às 13:41)

Snifa disse:


> Chuva gelada por aqui
> 
> Céu muito escuro.


Fui correr e levei com ela, posso afirmar que a maior parte era saraiva miudinha. Baixou bem a temperatura nessa altura.
Agora está encoberto e 9.° aqui na Maia.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 13:57)

Afinal ainda não terminou o evento, 5º e água-neve por aqui


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 14:11)

4,4º, água-neve, mais água que neve.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 14:22)

Só chove agora, *4,4º*


----------



## SLM (23 Mar 2017 às 14:46)

Algumas imagens do jornal da neve nas terras altas de Fafe 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1315314345216554&id=265303020217697

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Bracaro (23 Mar 2017 às 15:55)

Aqui em Braga nevou durante a noite na zona do Sameiro e com acumulação. De manhã ainda havia neve, embora pouca coisa.


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 16:09)

Tarde agradável, quase *8º.*
A madrugada promete ser gélida!


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 17:22)

Segundo familiar, há pouco no Sameiro caía água-neve


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2017 às 18:21)

Bom fim de tarde.

Por cá não observei nada durante o dia (não olhei para o céu...).
Há bocado caiu granizo num pequeno aguaceiro. O *acumulado* subiu para os *2,0 mm*.
Por aqui a temperatura é "elevada", por isso só nos pontos mais altos do concelho poderiam os meteoros serem diferentes...

Hoje de manhã, postei aqui que aos 530 metros do Monte do Pilar nada existia da neve caída pela noite.
Mas aos 570 metros, na *Citânia de Sanfins*, hoje pela manhã ainda existia um manto de neve apreciável, tendo em conta a disparidade de *apenas 40 metros* em altitude.






https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91247291.83161.100002548998015&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91247291.83161.100002548998015&type=3&theater

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...91247291.83161.100002548998015&type=3&theater


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mar 2017 às 18:43)

À chegada de um curto aguaceiro a temperatura começou a descer dos 9,7ºC para os atuais 6,4ºC.


----------



## AJCS (23 Mar 2017 às 19:03)

Neste momento 8,8ºC e HR 68%

Hoje a máxima ficou pelos 10,1ºC


----------



## jonas (23 Mar 2017 às 19:05)

Boas,
Dia com três curtos aguaceiros.
Temperatura de 7.4 graus mas sensação desconfortável!
A atmosfera continua instável, com alguns aguaceiros.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 19:37)

Aristocrata disse:


> Bom fim de tarde.
> 
> Por cá não observei nada durante o dia (não olhei para o céu...).
> Há bocado caiu granizo num pequeno aguaceiro. O *acumulado* subiu para os *2,0 mm*.
> ...


No cruzeiro creio que só caiu graupel.






Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2017 às 19:51)

CASTRO Laboreiro 23/3/2017
"Os meus alhos estão a espreitar pela neve"

Foto retirada do facebook


----------



## Luso Meteo (23 Mar 2017 às 19:56)

Acabou o evento, não há mais aguaceiros.
Agora vem aí uma noite com uma coisa que não convinha nada para os agricultores: Geada...
Neste momento já estão 3,4º e está a limpar...


----------



## Aristocrata (23 Mar 2017 às 21:11)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> No cruzeiro creio que só caiu graupel.



Mas aqui já ontem, pelas 18h, assisti à queda de neve pura. Por isso, e porque a temperatura esteve bem mais baixa já pela noite, a precipitação terá sido mesmo sob a forma de neve. Mas derreteu toda durante a noite\início da manhã.

Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcial a pouco nublado. O vento sopra fraco de N.
Bem frio este início de noite.

*Tactual: 3,6ºC
P.Orvalho: 1,0ºC
Hr: 81%*​


----------



## Charlie Moreira (23 Mar 2017 às 21:18)

Aristocrata disse:


> Mas aqui já ontem, pelas 18h, assisti à queda de neve pura. Por isso, e porque a temperatura esteve bem mais baixa já pela noite, a precipitação terá sido mesmo sob a forma de neve. Mas derreteu toda durante a noite\início da manhã.
> 
> Neste momento o céu encontra-se parcial a pouco nublado. O vento sopra fraco de N.
> Bem frio este início de noite.
> ...


Nao tenho dúvidas que á precipitação que ocorreu ontem entre as 22h até a 00h30 tenha sido de neve acima dos 300M.

Muito bom mas longe do 9/01/9

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (23 Mar 2017 às 21:26)

Se isto se tivesse passado e


Charlie Moreira disse:


> Nao tenho dúvidas que á precipitação que ocorreu ontem entre as 22h até a 00h30 tenha sido de neve acima dos 300M.
> 
> Muito bom mas longe do 9/01/9
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


 Se isto se tivesse passado em Janeiro...


----------



## cookie (23 Mar 2017 às 22:12)

Por Azurara a tarde manteve-se seca, apenas umas gotas insignificantes mas o vento era gélido, mesmo ar de neve.
Estas fotos foram tiradas pelas 14:30 e parecia que vinha algo interessante mas passou tudo ao lado... Às 18:30 estavam 8 graus. Dia bem mais frio que ontem.















Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2017 às 06:52)

Bom dia,

que gelo, mínima de *1.3 ºc* . 

Neste momento 1.6 ºc , nevoeiro gelado vindo de Leste.

Há formação de geada junto à relva e telhados.

Não se arranja um aguaceirozito?


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2017 às 06:59)

Está realmente frio. A minha estação está a marcar 4,5 mas devem estar à volta de 3 graus...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mar 2017 às 07:03)

Bom dia,

Neste momento nevoeiro bastante denso e geada. Bem frio com -0,1°C e mínima até agora.


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2017 às 07:21)

Nevoeiro  cerrado, e nova mínima , *1.1 ºc* actuais


----------



## jonas (24 Mar 2017 às 07:40)

Se  viesse agora um aguaceiro....1.8 graus.
Nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2017 às 07:41)

Bom dia ,
Mínima de* 0,2ºC* às 6:56h 

Neste momento *0,7ºC* com um vento gélido de Leste. Nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## jonas (24 Mar 2017 às 07:45)

Esta a entrar um aguaceiro em Viana, ainda vai ser Viana do Castelo a ver neve...


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2017 às 08:09)

Mínima de 0º redondos
Alguma geada.
De madrugada (por volta das 0:30) ainda caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas foi só chuva porque a temperatura ainda estava nos 2º


----------



## Aristocrata (24 Mar 2017 às 11:24)

Bom dia.

_*Uns com neve, outros com a neve dos pobres - a geada!*_ 
Por cá tive uma *Tmín* de *-1,0ºC*.
E geada. Muita.
De manhã estava tudo branco, telhados, ramadas, árvores.
E é isto, junto com algum nevoeiro e nebulosidade alta, até meio da manhã. Agora temos nebulosidade alta misturada com média. Mas encoberto e a ameaçar precipitação. Essa precipitação está a passar junto da costa e não está a entrar.
O vento sopra fraco, variável.

*Tactual: 7,9ºC
Hr: 72%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2017 às 11:54)

Cai um aguaceiro e era capaz de jurar que viejo alguns flocos de neve no meio da chuva apesar dos 7º!


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2017 às 11:56)

Ainda sobre o nevão de Quarta\Quinta tenho esta foto que pessoalmente adoro e acho que é a melhor foto que tirei deste nevão!


----------



## Iceberg (24 Mar 2017 às 12:15)

Nevão...?


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2017 às 12:17)

Iceberg disse:


> Nevão...?


Não foi um "nevão" mas tendo em conta que não nevava aqui há 5 anos com acumulação, creio que se possa chamar isso!


----------



## Iceberg (24 Mar 2017 às 13:41)

Meteofan disse:


> Não foi um "nevão" mas tendo em conta que não nevava aqui há 5 anos com acumulação, creio que se possa chamar isso!



Entendido, Meteofan, continua a reportar desde a tua terra felgueirense.


----------



## Joaopaulo (24 Mar 2017 às 14:04)

Boa tarde, 
Chove bem por aqui 

Estão *6,7ºC* e o vento rodou de direção de Sul para Leste e sopra moderado


----------



## Paelagius (24 Mar 2017 às 14:29)

Boa tarde,

Tenho a impressão que vai formar-se uma arcus

Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2017 às 14:30)

Iceberg disse:


> Nevão...?



Qualquer queda de neve com acumulação visivel abaixo dos 600m é um nevão!


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2017 às 14:33)

Boa tarde, 

chove e está frio, com 6.8 ºc actuais e vento E 19 Km/h


----------



## Iceberg (24 Mar 2017 às 14:43)

Por Braga, céu nublado, maioritariamente por nuvens médias e altas, vento moderado do quadrante leste e sensação forte de tempo frio. Um dia desagradável do ponto de vista térmico.


----------



## srr (24 Mar 2017 às 14:59)

Paelagius disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Tenho a impressão que vai formar-se uma arcus
> 
> Enviado do meu VF-895N através de Tapatalk



Desculpa a ignorância, mas é que é uma Arcus ?


----------



## Iceberg (24 Mar 2017 às 15:14)

srr disse:


> Desculpa a ignorância, mas é que é uma Arcus ?



A nuvem arcus aprece em forma de rolo, e forma-se por vários kilometros seguidos durante uma tempestade


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mar 2017 às 16:19)

À pouco avistava-se duas Cbs perto da fronteira mas agora o céu já está a ficar tapado com a célula que se está a desenvolver aqui em frente. Aguaceiro fraco agora.


----------



## AJCS (24 Mar 2017 às 16:46)

Neste momento chuva moderada e trovoada.

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mar 2017 às 17:06)

Trovão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (24 Mar 2017 às 17:07)

Por cá já ronca!


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Mar 2017 às 17:13)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Por cá já ronca!



Confirmo !


----------



## 1337 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:56)

Estou em Barroselas- Viana do Castelo, Aguaceiros e Trovoada


----------



## dlourenco (24 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Duas grandes bombas em Esposende. Está a começar


----------



## AJCS (24 Mar 2017 às 18:03)

Chuva em aproximação, Trovoadas a NW a 34 km da minha posição.


----------



## AJCS (24 Mar 2017 às 18:06)

Temp.atual 9,6ºC
HR 67%
PA 1013 mbar


----------



## Andre Barbosa (24 Mar 2017 às 18:22)

Pela foz está assim. Vem aí molho.


----------



## AJCS (24 Mar 2017 às 18:26)

Mais trovoada a 126km da minha posição,
Esta a W de Vigo-Espanha

Vamos ver se vem para cá!


----------



## GabKoost (24 Mar 2017 às 19:11)

Hoje nevou numa vila perto de Guimarães a baixíssima altitude (140m).

Algumas fotos da ocorrência:

http://guimaraesdigital.com/noticias/67490/fotos-nevou-em-brito-na-tarde-desta-sexta-feira


----------



## jonas (24 Mar 2017 às 19:21)

Troveja ao longe!


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2017 às 19:31)

GabKoost disse:


> Hoje nevou numa vila perto de Guimarães a baixíssima altitude (140m).
> 
> Algumas fotos da ocorrência:
> 
> http://guimaraesdigital.com/noticias/67490/fotos-nevou-em-brito-na-tarde-desta-sexta-feira


Isso será verdade? Aqui a 500m a temperatura não baixou dos 6º mesmo durante os aguaceiros e nem água-neve vi!


----------



## Luso Meteo (24 Mar 2017 às 19:32)

jonas disse:


> Troveja ao longe!


Confirmo!


----------



## Stinger (24 Mar 2017 às 19:36)

Muitos relampagos para os lados de valongo paredes


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2017 às 19:37)

Relâmpagos a Leste do Porto


----------



## Ledo (24 Mar 2017 às 19:38)

Trovoada na vila do coronado praticamente em cima. Já deitou a luz abaixo.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Clarão para sul!


----------



## Stinger (24 Mar 2017 às 19:41)

Podia descer brutalmente a temperatura e nevar xD


----------



## AJCS (24 Mar 2017 às 19:43)

Trovoada a 12km a SW da minha posição


----------



## Snifa (24 Mar 2017 às 19:45)

Ouvem-se os trovões


----------



## jonas (24 Mar 2017 às 19:49)

Relampagos a oeste!
Estou de viagem para o Porto. Ja vi 5 claroes


----------



## ELJICUATRO (24 Mar 2017 às 20:00)

Boa Tarde a todos os colegas do fórum,

Descobri no youtube, um fantástico video realizado ontem dia 23/03 na Serra da Cabreira (Vieira Do Minho):


----------



## SLM (24 Mar 2017 às 20:15)

Clarões para SW de Fafe mas não chega o ruído. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## ecobcg (24 Mar 2017 às 20:20)

... de trovoada...


----------



## jonas (24 Mar 2017 às 20:25)

Estou no Porto, nao vejo claroes


----------



## Stinger (24 Mar 2017 às 20:36)

Seguiu para norte


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2017 às 20:40)

Iceberg disse:


> A nuvem arcus aprece em forma de rolo, e forma-se por vários kilometros seguidos durante uma tempestade


Eu vi o que me pareceu ser uma arcus mas bem menor que a da foto. Até comentei com o meu marido!

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## cookie (24 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

Por são Mamede infesta não se passou nada durante todo o dia e em vila do conde também nada de nada. Nem se ouvem os roncos... deixo foto tirada pelas 19:00.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (24 Mar 2017 às 21:39)

Boa noite! Agora pelo final da tarde, aguaceiro com pancadas a mistura,mas pouca coisa, não deu para matar saudades!
De momento tudo calmo
Sensação térmica demasiado baixa
Sem vento de momento

EDIT: Temperatura actual: de 6,8 HR: 84%


----------



## GabKoost (24 Mar 2017 às 23:31)

Meteofan disse:


> Isso será verdade? Aqui a 500m a temperatura não baixou dos 6º mesmo durante os aguaceiros e nem água-neve vi!



Confirmo.

Por volta desta hora caia água neve na minha freguesia que dista apenas a 5 km em linha recta da vila de Brito. Familiares meus também tiraram fotografias in loco.

Engraçado como foi bastante localizado.


----------



## karkov (25 Mar 2017 às 00:34)

a tal situação em Brito


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (25 Mar 2017 às 00:44)

Algum sitio porreiro para passear na neve perto do porto amanha ?


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Mar 2017 às 08:24)

Stinguer vai a Santa justa la tens noção de onde podes encontrar neve.eu sugiro Marão.


Já agora aqui fica uma Serra que fica para os lados de Braga


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2017 às 09:04)

Bom dia,


Mínima de *6,2ºC *

Neste momento estão *8,6ºC* e o vento sopra de NE a *24 km/h*. Para o interior é visível nuvens tipo lenticulares.

Imagem de satélite atual:






Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem ao final da tarde, por esta altura localizavam-se células potentes para o Minho:


----------



## Snifa (25 Mar 2017 às 09:36)

Bom dia,

Não são  as melhores condições de visibilidade, mas cá fica o Gerês visto há pouco de minha casa aqui no Porto, boa cobertura de neve:

Vista para NNE/NE:


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Mar 2017 às 10:09)

Snifa disse:


> Bom dia,
> 
> Não são  as melhores condições de visibilidade, mas cá fica o Gerês visto há pouco de minha casa aqui no Porto, boa cobertura de neve:
> 
> Vista para NNE/NE:


Snifa qual é a objectiva?

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (25 Mar 2017 às 10:35)

Bom dia,
Ceu nublado e vento moderado com algumas rajadas.
La para a tarde deve chover outra vez e nevar acima dos 800-1000m


----------



## cookie (25 Mar 2017 às 13:00)

De manhã céu pouco nublado (com 7 graus às 7:00) mas há instantes encobriu.
Deixo foto tirada pelas 9:45.





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2017 às 15:17)

Céu bastante escuro para Leste / ESE


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2017 às 15:34)

Forte aguaceiro por aqui


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2017 às 15:40)

Pingas enormes, *2,0 mm* acumulados


----------



## jonas (25 Mar 2017 às 15:55)

Estou no Marco de Canavezes estao 8 graus.
Em Soalhaes estavam 6 graus.
A Aboboreira (e nao so) tem uma boa acumulacao!


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mar 2017 às 15:56)

Boa tarde,

Vê-se bigornas para sul. Vamos ver se vem algo.


----------



## AJCS (25 Mar 2017 às 16:07)

Pressão atmosférica a descer rápidamente, célula enorme em aproximação vindo de sul.

PA 1008 mbar 13,2ºC HR 50%


----------



## SLM (25 Mar 2017 às 16:26)

Aguaceiros em Fafe 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2017 às 16:34)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui uma foto que tirei ontem ao final da tarde, por esta altura localizavam-se células potentes para o Minho:





Snifa disse:


> o Gerês visto há pouco de minha casa aqui no Porto, boa cobertura de neve:





cookie disse:


> Deixo foto tirada pelas 9:45.



Só para deixar o meu


----------



## cookie (25 Mar 2017 às 16:41)

Há pouco via-se uma negrura enorme na zona de Matosinhos e porto com descargas (chuva) e um ronco. Chegou agora aqui, trovoada (uma descarga potente, as outras menos), aguaceiro torrencial. Parou agora mesmo. Infelizmente não tenho fotos da negrura a sul, fui para a rua mas esqueci-me do tlm...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (25 Mar 2017 às 16:49)

E do nada levanta-se uma enorme ventania que leva tudo pelos ares! 



Céu ameaçador a S/SE.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mar 2017 às 16:57)

Fui para a beira da Decathlon de Braga para conseguir fotografar-la a aproximar-se. Quase já ela a chegar o vento aumentou bastante de intensidade. O carro abanava todo. Neste momento chove torrencialmente.


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mar 2017 às 17:19)

Chove moderado e a temperatura levou um tombo enorme. Estava nos 14,3ºC e agora está nos 7,3ºC. Uma descida de 7,0ºC numa hora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (25 Mar 2017 às 17:25)

Serra do marao vista de valongo


----------



## Joaopaulo (25 Mar 2017 às 17:37)

Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei esta manhã, sobre a neve nas serras para o interior. 

Começando pelo Norte, a praticamente 100 km de distância daqui, a Serra do Soajo, obviamente devido à distância e a brumas a definição não é muito boa:




A Serra Amarela e o Santuário do Sameiro:




Parte da Serra do Gerês, visível os cumes do Borrageiro e Roca Negra:




Mais para leste, a Serra do Marão com uma boa cobertura de neve 




O Parque eólico da Serra de Montemuro




E por último, Planalto da Serra da Freita , acumulação apenas no ponto mais alto, Pico de São Pedro Velho (1085mts) :


----------



## guimeixen (25 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

Duas fotos da célula que passou aqui:




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr




Approaching storm by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (25 Mar 2017 às 18:33)

Por volta das 16:30 caiu uma aguaceiro aqui que fez cair a temperatura para os 6º
Como a humidade estava nos 67% o aguaceiro trazia alguma neve misturada, eram bem visíveis flocos de neve a esvoaçar.
Mais uma pequena surpresa neste evento.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (25 Mar 2017 às 18:43)

Pelas 17:51 passou por aqui esta beleza, mas... Não deixou nada, nem trovoada, nem chuva....


----------



## AJCS (25 Mar 2017 às 19:27)

Depois da ultima chuvada o céu ficou assim


----------



## dopedagain (25 Mar 2017 às 19:32)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Deixo aqui algumas fotos que tirei esta manhã, sobre a neve nas serras para o interior.
> 
> Começando pelo Norte, a praticamente 100 km de distância daqui, a Serra do Soajo, obviamente devido à distância e a brumas a definição não é muito boa:
> 
> ...


O soajo a amarela e o Gerês ainda tem boa acumulação mas o nevão de a 2 semanas atrás foi melhor em altitude, este nevou foi a cotas mais baixas. Hoje cairá mais neve aqui no minho. Amanha as acumulações acima dos 1000m ainda vão tens uns bons ctms a mais! Joao paulo e snifa voces tem vistas privilegiadas aqui para a zona e boas lentes claro  já agora qual usam? Fazem me lembrar a minha tamron 600... Boa qualidade as vossas!


----------



## cookie (25 Mar 2017 às 22:52)

Recomeçou a chover, parecem ser pingas grossas.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Mar 2017 às 02:46)

Chove bem agora


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2017 às 03:08)

Trovoada


----------



## Ruipedroo (26 Mar 2017 às 04:57)

Volta a ouvir-se trovoada. Desta vez mais perto. Em direcção sul.


----------



## ELJICUATRO (26 Mar 2017 às 05:07)

Ruipedroo disse:


> Volta a ouvir-se trovoada. Desta vez mais perto. Em direcção sul.



Confirmo !


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Mar 2017 às 08:18)

Bela noite de chuva, sigo com 8mm acumulados.
Mais logo regressa a chuva, o acumulado irá certamente para os 15\20mm
Apenas *6,0º*


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2017 às 08:53)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Snifa qual é a objectiva?





dopedagain disse:


> já agora qual usam?



Bom dia,

Eu usei a Canon EF  100-400 mm, mas as condições de visibilidade aqui da minha zona não eram boas, com  muita bruma que diminui logo a qualidade de imagem.


Ontem o acumulado fico nos* 5.2 mm*.

Hoje sigo com *11.2 mm*, tem caído boas chuvadas com gotas grossas 

7.9 ºc actuais.

Março segue agora com *100,8 mm*. 


Ontem à tarde, antes de um aguaceiro, o céu ficou bastante escuro e com boas texturas:


----------



## cookie (26 Mar 2017 às 09:07)

Muito escuro a N-NE neste momento.






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2017 às 09:13)

Bela chuvada que caiu há pouco, gotas enormes, até fazia " fumo"

O acumulado subiu para os *13 mm*


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2017 às 09:58)

Vai nevando em Castro Laboreiro.

Imagens de Adilio Pereira


----------



## cookie (26 Mar 2017 às 10:40)

Foto de há instantes para O-NO. Por aqui ainda não choveu mas no supermercado ouvi dizer que trovejou bastante (e muito forte) de noite. Eu não ouvi nada...





Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Luso Meteo (26 Mar 2017 às 17:15)

Chove fraco a persistente, continua temperatura baixa, apenas *8,5º.*
Tenho informação que de noite voltou a nevar nas serras de Fafe, mas não acumulou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 17:53)




----------



## AJCS (26 Mar 2017 às 19:15)

temp.atual 10,3ºC HR 77%
PA 1005 mbar

Uma boa chuva em aproximação.





 .


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2017 às 20:34)

Boas, 

a chuva  tem caído certinha ao longo de toda a tarde, sigo com *21 mm*  acumulados

9.4 ºc actuais.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (26 Mar 2017 às 21:04)

Boa noite! Chuva certinha desde as 17 horas em diante aprox
Sem vento
Já se nota a temperatura mais elevada um pouco


----------



## jonas (26 Mar 2017 às 22:07)

Boa noite,
Dia invernal, aguaceiros no início da manhã e chuva certinha (fraca, moderada ou por vezes forte), a partir das 18h.
O vento fez- se sentir, principalmente no início do dia e ao final do dia.
A temperatura oscilou entre os 12° e os 8.5°, agora estão 8.8°.
Amanhã vai acabar a chuva.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Mar 2017 às 00:44)

Vento a aumentar de velocidade!


----------



## Iceberg (27 Mar 2017 às 11:28)

Bom dia e boa semana para todos.

Início de semana fresco por Braga, muito nublado, e com ameaça de alguns chuviscos.

Uma Primavera ainda tímida, depois de um final de Inverno primaveral. Curiosidades do nosso clima.


----------



## Luso Meteo (27 Mar 2017 às 13:04)

Por aqui nublado com abertas, alguns aguaceiros e tempo fresco.
*11,3º* e *3,3mm* acumulados.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Mar 2017 às 13:42)

Pela hora do almoço, passeando pelo centro de Braga, estamos perante regime de aguaceiros pouco frequentes, boas abertas e vento moderado de sudoeste. 

Temperaturas a subir na terça e quarta (22º de máxima em Braga para quarta-feira) e na quinta o regresso da chuva atlântica.

Uma boa tarde para todos.


----------



## Iceberg (27 Mar 2017 às 16:56)

Por Braga os aguaceiros pouco frequentes tornaram-se esporádicos, com as abertas a marcarem presença. Uma pausa na chuva até quinta-feira, embora com chuviscos prometidos por terras minhotas nos próximos dois dias.


----------



## jonas (27 Mar 2017 às 17:33)

Boas,
Hoje, so choveu de manha.
Agora umas abertas.
Vento fraco e 13 graus de temperatura


----------



## JoaoCodeco (27 Mar 2017 às 22:47)

Boa noite! Durante o dia não choveu,abertas com sol a espreitar e vento fraco moderado!
De momento vento começa a aumentar de intensidade


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Mar 2017 às 12:17)

Boas. 
O céu agora está limpo, depois de uma manhã com céu nublado.
A temperatura está em subida mas ainda não é muito elevada, sigo com *15,5º*


----------



## Iceberg (28 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Pela cidade dos arcebispos, temos uma terça-feira com sol e algumas nuvens no céu, mas com um vento marcado do quadrante oeste a não permitir uma sensação térmica mais agradável. Sem precipitação até esta hora.

Uma boa tarde para todos.


----------



## Luso Meteo (28 Mar 2017 às 14:28)

Sigo 17,7º, mais 14º que na quarta-feira por esta hora...


----------



## cookie (28 Mar 2017 às 20:28)

Dia de sol com manhã fresca mas durante o dia aqueceu. Chegamos aos 18 graus.

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (28 Mar 2017 às 21:50)

Boa noite ,
Dia de céu pouco nublado, as 16:30h o carro marcava 18.5 graus.
Um pouco de vento.


----------



## Aristocrata (28 Mar 2017 às 22:36)

Boa noite.

Enfim, lá aqueceu um pouco.
Depois de dias algo húmidos e frescos, hoje tivemos um dia luminosos e relativamente agradável.
O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado e o vento soprou moderado de manhã e de tarde.
Pela madrugada e agora de noite sopra fraco.

No mês de Março sigo com uma *acumulado de precipitação* de *124,2 mm* (próximo da média) e no *ano hidrológico* sigo com *999,5 mm*, a escasso meio milímetro de chegar aos redondos 1000. Talvez na 6ª feira lá chegue.

*Tactual: 9,4ºC
Hr: 79%*​


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2017 às 10:38)

Hoje está a aquecer bem, depois de uma mínima de 7,3º, vou neste momento com *17,1º*
Certamente ultrapassará os 20º hoje, contrastando com o dia de neve há exatamente uma semana.


----------



## JoaoCodeco (29 Mar 2017 às 17:32)

Boas tardes! 
Céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, sensação térmica agradável, mas por vezes o vento estraga tudo! 
Vento de SSW


----------



## Luso Meteo (29 Mar 2017 às 18:29)

Máxima de *21,8º*
Sigo agora com *17,6º*
Amanhã regressa a chuva.


----------



## Joaopaulo (29 Mar 2017 às 20:21)

Boas,

Mínima de* 9,6ºC *

O céu apresentou-se pouco nublado por nuvens altas. Foto que tirei esta manhã, céu nublado por altocumulus:






Máxima de *18,6ºC*. Neste momento estão *14,8ºC* com *68%* de humidade e vento fraco.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 12:06)

Boas.
Sigo com *19,2º* e para já sem sinais da chuva que virá a partir desta tarde.
Vamos ver quantos milímetros ainda conseguimos acumular nestes últimos dois dias de Março.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 14:25)

Céu a ficar encoberto, vento a aumentar de intensidade, predominando de Sul, e temperatura nos *20º*
Começa a ameaçar chuva.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 16:35)

Frente tem aspeto agressivo no radar!


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 17:43)

Céu encoberto e o vento está a aumentar, vindo de Noroeste.
Humidade a aumentar rapidamente ainda há pouco estavam 45% já vai nos 57%
Não tarda começa a chover.


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2017 às 18:04)

Já chove!


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2017 às 18:36)

Vai chovendo e acho que acabei de ouvir um trovão.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2017 às 18:36)

Ouvi um trovão!


----------



## Joaopaulo (30 Mar 2017 às 18:41)

Trovoada, estremeceu com tudo


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2017 às 18:44)

Mais um trovão!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Vai trovejando a oeste.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Que bela trovoada sobre o Porto, já foram 3 bombas que até o chão e janelas tremeram, chove torrencialmente


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2017 às 18:46)

Impressionante, estava ao telefone com a minha namorada que está no Porto e ouvi 3 trovões brutais quase seguidos. A isto se pode chamar azia .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2017 às 18:47)

Wow belo relâmpago! Está perto.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2017 às 18:50)

Turistas a pensarem que Portugal é só sol e calor :


----------



## Nando Costa (30 Mar 2017 às 18:51)

Boas. Por aqui chove forte.Trovejou à pouco mas parece que acalmou agora.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2017 às 18:53)

Grande trovão à pouco!


----------



## AJCS (30 Mar 2017 às 18:56)

Trovoadas a 11 km

Enviado do meu SM-J510FN através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Chuva torrencial!


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2017 às 19:04)

Que chuvada!


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2017 às 19:09)

Aguaceiros brutais por VC, então o segundo... Muito forte e prolongado. E no radar foi só um eco amarelo! 

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

Aqui...chuvisca.
EDIT:Chove forte!


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 19:11)

Chove bem!


----------



## jonas (30 Mar 2017 às 19:15)

Trovao!
Chove torrencialmente


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2017 às 19:19)

Chuva forte outra vez. Deixei a máquina a filmar e estou a ver os vídeos e já vi que apanhei um raio. Daqui a pouco coloco aqui o vídeo.


----------



## Ruipedroo (30 Mar 2017 às 19:26)

Que carga de água brutal há pouco. Até fazia fumo! 


Campos todos encharcados após a passagem desta linha de instabilidade. Assim dá gosto.


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2017 às 19:30)

Passou agora a aguaceiros mas são mesmo intensos. Chove torrencialmente neste momento.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 19:33)

A temperatura desceu muito, sigo com *12,7º*
Acumulado 1mm, chove fraco\moderado. Ouvi apenas um trovão.


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 19:54)

*11,7º* e *4,3mm* acumulados com a passagem destes aguaceiros.
Agora espero acalmia durante a noite e amanhã talvez tenhamos festa, vamos ver.


----------



## Snifa (30 Mar 2017 às 20:11)

Boas, 

por aqui a trovoada acumulou *5 mm* num curto espaço de tempo

De momento sem chuva com 14.3 ºc.

Antes da trovoada foram visíveis algumas Mammatus num céu bastante escuro:






Março segue com *118,4 mm *acumulados


----------



## guimeixen (30 Mar 2017 às 20:12)

Aqui fica o relâmpago que consegui apanhar:





Lightning by Guilherme Silva, on Flickr


----------



## Luso Meteo (30 Mar 2017 às 20:29)

Mudança de tempo radical realmente, às 15h o céu estava com abertas e estavam quase 20º e a partir das 18:30 até agora acumulou 5mm, sendo que a maior parte foi num período de meia hora.
Sigo com *11º* e chuva fraca de momento.


----------



## cookie (30 Mar 2017 às 21:58)

Não me estou a aperceber de qualquer trovoada...

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Aristocrata (31 Mar 2017 às 10:53)

Bom dia.

Ontem lá tivemos aguaceiros, mas fracos, cujo pecúlio (magro) foi de *2,3 mm*.
Um aguaceiro agora pela manhã rendeu mais *1,0 mm*.
Vá lá, serviu esta chuva para aumentar o *acumulado do ano hidrológico* para os *1002,5 mm*. Já não parece mal...
O céu permanece muito nublado e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SSO.

As previsões saíram goradas, e este episódio de chuva tende a ser diminuto quanto aos acumulados no geral.

*Tactual: 13,3ºC
Hr: 70%*​


----------



## 1337 (31 Mar 2017 às 11:09)

Eu não me posso queixar, fui a EMA mais chuvosa do país no dia de ontem ( das que estão com o pluviómetro a funcionar) com 18.2 mm. Nada mau


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2017 às 12:55)

Bem por aqui estão* 14,4º* e não há sinais de chuva para já. De manhã ainda acumulou 0,3mm com um breve aguaceiro.


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2017 às 16:34)

Vento moderado a forte e umas pingas.
Rajada máxima de *36 km\h*
Temp. atual *11,5º*


----------



## jonas (31 Mar 2017 às 17:09)

Cai um aguaceiro.
O vento faz-se ouvir


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mar 2017 às 17:31)

Chuva torrencial agora e 4,8mm acumulados.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

Que chuvada, até faz "fumo"


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2017 às 17:54)

Relâmpagoooo, e KABUM...grande bomba! 

Bolas, que susto 

Chove com muita intensidade


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2017 às 17:59)

Que dilúvio


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2017 às 18:02)

Meu Deus, isto não para? Chove torrencialmente  

Ante da chuvada, *0.3 mm*, agora *10.2 mm* e a subir


----------



## guimeixen (31 Mar 2017 às 18:15)

Que chuvada com metade do céu azul! 6,9mm 

Edit: 7,6mm


----------



## jonas (31 Mar 2017 às 18:18)

Chove muito por ca desde ha 40 min
Ja ouvi um trovao.


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2017 às 18:21)

*13.4 mm* acumulados e chove com gotas grossas  

Isep:  *13 mm*

http://meteo.isep.ipp.pt/
*
*


----------



## Snifa (31 Mar 2017 às 18:29)

Já não chove, mas não parece que fique por aqui, valente rega esta em pouco tempo, *13.6 mm* acumulados. 

12.8 ºc actuais.

Março fica assim mais composto com *132.0 mm *acumulados


----------



## Luso Meteo (31 Mar 2017 às 18:33)

Por aqui uns míseros 2mm... E não me parece que venha mais nada.
Enfim, vamos ver amanhã se acumulo mais 1mm.


----------



## Intruso (31 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

Boa noite. 
Chove bem aqui na Maia.


----------



## cookie (31 Mar 2017 às 21:48)

O dia esteve estável apenas com um ou outro aguaceiro. A foto foi tirada pelas 18:00.






Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2017 às 23:25)

Boa noite, estava eu a caminho da Cidade invicta quando do nada apanho uma granizada monumental ali ao pé de Sta. Maria da Feira. Os carros tiveram de abrandar e colocar os 4 piscas tal era o dilúvio. Entretanto já não chove mas o céu encontra-se muito nublado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## JoaoCodeco (1 Abr 2017 às 14:36)

Boa tarde! A tarde de ontem foi marcada por chuva moderada, que causou algumas inundações!
Hoje o dia é de céu pouco nublado por nuvens altas, por vezes com chuviscos.
O mês de março encerrou com 121mm


----------

